# Syntherol Log for Calves



## Elvia1023

I started a log on promuscle a few days ago but had planned to start it here too. I was a little lazy so only just getting it on here now. This is my 1st forum ever and special to me so I want my mates on here to see my progress etc. I will copy and paste the posts I have made so far and then carry on as normal. 

I have been planning to start this but had to buy a camera. I am waiting on a memory card but that should be here 2moro so here it is. I am pretty much gonna follow Big A's protocol but adjust the time on alittle. Hopefully I end up with calves like his too (wishful thinking).

I am going on the following protocol...

DAY 01-10 - 0.5ml per muscle head - 12 injections per day = 60ml
DAY 11-20 - 1ml per muscle head - 12 injections per day = 120ml
DAY 21-30 - 1.5ml per muscle head - 12 injections per day = 180ml
6 WKS MAINTENANCE - 1.5ml per muscle head, per week - 12 injections per week = 108ml

TOTAL ML's: 468ml

Although I may run it for approx 40 days (I need more haha) before I start maintenance. I will sort out the before pics in the next 2 days. I will include regular photos, some training info and hopefully a few training vids if I can. To be honest the last month has been bad and it has effected my diet and training. I also came off all hormones not too long ago which I have decided I am never gonna do again  Some days I would eat 2 meals of complete crap and nothing else. I think this log will do me good and give me something to concentrate on. I am just getting back into the swing of things now so getting my body ready for punishment. 

I am nowhere near the level of development I would think warrants Syntherol use...plus I don't even compete. But I just thought fuck it I know it works and I have always wanted bigger calves so I am gonna go for it. I have very poor calf genetics so don't mistake me for not training hard enough in the past. I have trained legs brutally for years using every system going. I am starting to make some progress though so hoping to carry that on over the years. I am hoping all that stretching of the fascia with a good program can bring about big changes.

I will be training calves every day in the gym (4-5 per week) plus performing bodyweight raises (stretching) after every time I inj. So they will be getting it everyday which I feel is the best type of training for my calves. I will use a variety of rep ranges and techniques which you will see in my log.

Hormones are all Genotec and will be 900mg test e and 900mg deca for now. Sure I could get by using much less but those are my doses. 

Don't worry my other posts won't be so long winded  Thanks for your time and I hope I can help motivate others


----------



## AnaSCI

Looking forward to following your log. Thanks for sharing it here!


----------



## Elvia1023

Last night I took some pics and was genuinely embarrassed to put them up. I was thinking people will think I haven't even trained them before haha  I am the first to slate them but they don't look that bad in person. I take a 35 inch inner leg trouser so they are long and combine that with my genetics they are a nightmare.

I just got my bro to take some pics. We had issues with the new cam as the lighting was off. I apologize for the shocking poses/pics but you get the idea....


----------



## Elvia1023

This is a calf log but just adding a few other pics to show were I am at now. Just adding I am 6ft 2.











Fuck with my hormones being up and down and eating crap I have put on fat and look abit shit really. I will sort things out though. I have also just started 900mg test and 900mg deca and not on any AI's so water is moving up (again will sort out)...


----------



## Elvia1023

Just wanted to input all my pics were taken with no pump and I will carry that on for all future pics.


----------



## Elvia1023

I will post my own pics but here is some info I found on the net...






Instructions:
The above photo indicates the injection location for both calf muscle heads.

Inject into the edges of each calf muscle head, in the 3 locations for each muscle head as indicated in the above photo, daily.

25gauge to 30gauge half inch (13mm) to 1 inch (25mm) long needles are adequate.

A real person pic I found...






Those black dots look about right to me. However mine will be more straight down. The main factor is the angle of the injections. I will not pin the angle he is showing as that is inwards. Mine will be more an outward angle. When I inject it will pretty much be from the side. I will update 2moro with how the first set of injs go. After injecting I will train calves, hams, chest and tri-ceps.


----------



## Elvia1023

Today was my first day on Syntherol. I injected each calf 6 times as shown in the above pics. I used a 23g 5/8 needle but have some 25g 1 inch needles too. needles are cheap but instead of using 12 per day I will just use 4 and use 1 needle for each 3 injs on either side. I started with just over 1.5ml in the syringe for each side (about 0.5ml each inj).

When I inject anywhere else I very never see any blood but in my calves it was nearly every shot. I must have hit a nerve too as my calf vibrated when I put the needle in one area. But nothing major but not a good look having blood running down your legs. They felt tight straight after but I like the feeling. I then trained calves, hams, chest and tri-ceps. Although calves was literally 80% of my workout. I didn't go heavy due to my first day of injecting and just got a really good pump. My calves burnt bad and I could feel the difference compared to training without injecting. My calf training looked like...

Leg Press Calf Raise... about 8 sets of 15-25 reps using a variety of holding techniques.
Standing Calf Raises... 4 sets of approx. 25 reps
Tibialis Raises... 3 sets of approx. 20 reps 
Seated Calf Raises... 4 sets of approx. 20 reps 

My calves are sore now but nothing too bad. But they were sore before I even injected due to the training I did on Thurs. My knees have been hurting me abit so no more 24 plates leg press for me... ok for at least 3 weeks  

Looking forward to the weeks ahead and feel good


----------



## Elvia1023

I woke up today and I couldn't stand up straight for a few mins but once I stretched out a little I was gtg. I done my 2nd day injs before the gym. It hurt just rubbing my calves with the alcohol swab as they are very sore from the training etc. The injections were fine apart from one on my inner right calf. I must have hit a vessel as when I pulled the needle out blood was everywhere. A lump appeared within secs but it has gone now. Not ideal but I don't mind as when this has happened in the past it brings out the vein more 

I walked to the gym to get them warmed up. My calves feel pumped all the time and its a great feeling. In the gym I trained calves, shoulders, triceps and bi-ceps. Calves was about 50% of my training and looked like...

Bodyweight Raises... 40 slow reps
Seated Calf Raises... 4 sets of 40 reps going up in weight.
Then sets using a sequence of 313131... 3 being normal reps and 1 being 10 sec reps (on the positive portion) so super slow and focusing on tut... 4 sets approx. of 20-25reps
Calf Extensions... 2 sets of 20 reps then 1 set of 90 reps. 90reps performed with no break but using 30 reps for 3 different foot positions (straight, inwards and outwards). 

2moro should be a day off from the gym (depends how I feel) but I will perform about 200 bodyweight calf raises after my 3rd day of injections. Things are going good


----------



## Elvia1023

I didn't have much time when I done my injs but just took a few pics. I have included some with black dots to highlight were I inject. By reason of the daily injs I will move sites over slightly so the black dots are not exact for every shot. I would say the surface area is about 1 inch wide for where I plan to inject. Obviously it is only day 2 so it's premature to talk about results but I have definitely noticed more fullness even at this early stage 











The marker below shows a rough angle of how I inject. I have not researched this and am just going on what I think is best. If anyone has any recommendations please tell me. But I think this is working well so far. The height and width of the dots (injs) will vary for every injection. I think the way I have it planned will reduce the possibility of lumps and keep them looking more natural.


----------



## kubes

I will be following your logs brother


----------



## Magnus82

Great to see you log here Elvia.  I don't regret doing my bis one bit.  I think you will do very well.   Keep stretching and foam roll every night. Good luck brother!


----------



## Elvia1023

Today was my 3rd set of injections. I had no issues and they went fine. I then performed about 150 standing calf raises. I was fine in work but it does hurt when I kneel down. Looking forward to the gym 2moro... I will train calves, quads and back. I am thinking a lot of fast paced reps for calves 2moro.


----------



## Elvia1023

Magnus82 said:


> Great to see you log here Elvia.  I don't regret doing my bis one bit.  I think you will do very well.   Keep stretching and foam roll every night. Good luck brother!



Thanks matey... I will do. Things seem to be going great so far


----------



## Elvia1023

4th day of injections today and still at 0.5ml per site. Everything was fine today with no issues when injecting. I then wentto the gym and trained calves, quads and back. I was rushing so back was literally 3 sets and nothing intense. The rest of my training looked like this...

Warm up Calves
Seated Calf Raises... 15 sets of 20-15 fast paced reps with no more than 10 secs rest in between sets. I was planning 20 reps but soon realized with 3 plates I would be best going to 15 due to the minimal rest 
Leg Press Calf Press... 2 sets to failure (approx. 15 reps) with holding at the bottom and a very slow and controlled pace.
Tibialis Raises... 3 sets to failure (35-20 reps)
Leg Extensions... 5 sets of 20 reps with light weight
Squat Machine... 8 sets of 15-10 reps going up in weight... my back has felt tight recently but I thought fuck it and just went for it. First set just machine which is quite heavy. I go up in one yellow (15kg) plate each set. So I finished with 7 plates per side on the final set and went to failure on that one and got 11 reps. 7 plates aside is 210kg in plates.

Next day in the gym will likely be calves, chest and back and looking forward to it 

Just adding I will up my inj volume to 1ml per site on day 8. I will post some update pics at the end of day 7. My calves have been sore today but nothing too bad. I am actually enjoying it


----------



## chicken_hawk

Great log bro. I too have some lagging calves and attempted to use synthol to improve them, but after spilling blood on the floor one too many times I simply gave up. If this works for you it may inspire me to attempt it again.

Hawk


----------



## Elvia1023

chicken_hawk said:


> Great log bro. I too have some lagging calves and attempted to use synthol to improve them, but after spilling blood on the floor one too many times I simply gave up. If this works for you it may inspire me to attempt it again.
> 
> Hawk



Thanks matey. Things are going great for me. Did you inject the same angle as me? After 5 days my injections are getting easier each time for some reason. I am sure that will change once I up the ml's in each calf though.


----------



## Elvia1023

My plan was to train high frequency with low volume each day but it is turning out to be abit in between. So higher volume each session but most body parts will be trained twice (instead of 3-4 times) weekly apart from calves. I don't feel that comfortable training back or legs with really low volume due to my back issues so I like to do a fair amount of sets to warm up.

My back has been tight recently. My fault for not doing any stretches etc. Anyway I done the squats yesterday and afterwards it was much tighter. Not injured but I could feel it was not right. When putting the squat machine back on it's hooks I missed the first set so thought it was secure but it wasn't so not ideal but I secured it back on. So in that second of relaxing probably done a little damage (machine is awkward to use). Anyway I have been fine since then today I was washing my face and the right side of my back seized up. It's been bad today but nothing major. I didn't get a chance to get any ibuprofen but I am sure it will be fine very soon. I will be hitting the gym 2moro but no back so will change that for shoulders.

Todays injections were fine. Probably the best yet... not much blood and not much pain. Things are going great and I can see a big improvement in my calves even after just 5 days. I haven't even been massaging them at all. I will start doing that from now on though. I am sorting out a little hand roller so I can use that on them too. Have a good day everyone


----------



## Elvia1023

Today was my 6th day of injections and they went fine. 2 shots hurt bad but overall no issues. I then trained calves, chest and shoulders. Due to my back I didn't go really intense today and just got a good pump in my calves. I kept it basic...

Seated Calf Raises... About 6 sets of 20 reps pausing on my tip toes each rep. For the first 5 sets after the last rep I would hold at the top for 10 secs and on the final set as long as I could.
Calf Extensions... 5 sets of 20 reps with holds throughout.
Tibialis Raises... 3 sets to failure (40-20 reps)

I kept my other training to machines due to my back. Generally most chest press machines are crap but my gym has one that is excellent with 3 different handles. I done sets of 30 reps with 10 reps done with each handle).

I should hit the gym hard 2moro and Sat. It's my 30th bday night out on Sat so it should be fun  I have decided to extend the 0.5ml injs a few days till 26th Dec. I think this is best as there will be no gym on 25th-26th Dec as it is closed. I want to start the 1ml when I can hit the gym hard plus it's xmas so best keeping it like this for now.


----------



## chicken_hawk

Elvia1023 said:


> Thanks matey. Things are going great for me. Did you inject the same angle as me? After 5 days my injections are getting easier each time for some reason. I am sure that will change once I up the ml's in each calf though.



Well, this was about 3-4 years ago and the amount of info has improved since then. I was attempting to go straight into the muscle belly from behind and would literally spray a stream across the kitchen floor. I was also doing 1-1.5 eod with that one shot. So, a very primitive approach compared to yours.

I did enjoy more success with tri's and bi's. I was able to bump an 1" on my arms and still look normal. However, these days I do have a small abnormality in my right bicep because of it. 

So, While I did enjoy some success I got tired of all the pinning.

Good luck,
Hawk


----------



## ASHOP

jim230027 said:


> I will be following your logs brother



Me too,,,very closely. Nice log.


----------



## Elvia1023

I have been bad the last few days but will explain why I haven't updated in the last few days. It was my bday (30th) yesterday but I went out on Sat for it. I was out drinking till 4pm the following day so the last few days have not been productive. Well your only 30 once  I do regret what I have put my body through when out but it's done now and back to being 100% with everything for this log. 

Not ideal but I have missed shots for 2 days. I went way over board with the drinking. I will continue on using 0.5ml each inj per day then up to 1ml per inj on the 27th Dec. I have missed my hormone shots too but no big deal with them. I only ate 1 meal yesterday (lots of cals though) so not ideal with that either. I do regret missing my 2 Syntherol shots as I want to be 100% but I will make sure that will be the case from now on. No more drinking for me  I had a few cognacs before going out then about 15 when I was out and about another 15 other drinks (mainly double vodkas). I don't drink often so have been feeling a little fragile 

Time to get serious again. No more missed injs or training sessions. The last day in the gym was calves and upper body. Calves looked like...

Standing Bodyweight Calf Raises... 1 set of 40 reps using holds.
Seated Calf Raises... 5 sets of 20 to 8 reps going up in weight ready for my drop set. Drop set with 5 failure points. I started at 5 plates and got about 15 reps, 4 plates about 13 reps, 3 plates about 12, 2 plates about 22 reps and 1 plate about 30 reps.
Leg Press Calf Raises... 5 sets of 10 slow reps with 10 sec rests between sets.
Tibialis Raises... 2 sets to failure (30-15 reps)... 10 sec rest between sets.

The gym is shut 2moro and Boxing Day so I will hit my calves hard at home for the next 3 days. Literally about 500 calf raises planned for tonight... I want them to burn... punish myself for missing my shots haha.


----------



## Elvia1023

I feel so flat due to the last 2 days but just thought I would measure them to see if there is any difference. I am made up. They are 17.6 inches so over 1/2 inch increase in size and I haven't shot for over 2 days. Plus I am still only on the 0.5ml per inj protocol so these things have a lot of growing to go! I can only change the future so gonna hit it even harder now


----------



## Magnus82

Glad to hear things are going well for ya.   Wait till the 1ml shots kick in!


----------



## Jhezel

Awesome thread


----------



## Elvia1023

Merry Christmas everyone 

I done a set of injections about 2am today. I hit in a vessel in one shot but overall they feel fine. I then done about 300 calf raises and my calves have never been so pumped. Obviously I have along way to go but I was made up with how they felt. I measured them pumped and they were 18 inches.

Gonna do another set of injections tonight about midnight. Then at least 400 calf raises. The gym reopens on the 27th so all training will be at home for now. Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## Ironbuilt

Happt late birthday E..  Awesome log mate and soreness will go somewhat after the 1mls start happening if I recall..
Off the subject ..have u ever site pinned myo in the calves?.. a friend swears by that for size..  I've yet to find good myo..


----------



## Alinshop

In for your log bro!


----------



## Elvia1023

Ironbuilt said:


> Happt late birthday E..  Awesome log mate and soreness will go somewhat after the 1mls start happening if I recall..
> Off the subject ..have u ever site pinned myo in the calves?.. a friend swears by that for size..  I've yet to find good myo..



Thanks matey. I don't really get much soreness. Any I do get actually feels good... makes my calves feel like they are growing 

I have tried myo once and it done nothing. I got it for free as I would never pay that amount for such a thing. Literally a complete waste of an injection. Folli was ok but the ACR2VB I tried was excellent. 1 vial a day of that would have been an amazing experiment  I had 3 vials but can't remember how I ran it. I think I rotated it with 2 vials of folli injecting every week for 5 weeks. The instant strength from the ACR2VB (not placebo) was great.

If someone has money to burn then go for it but personally I think most research grade peptides are frankly not needed and there are better alternatives. The standard ghrh/ghrp cycle can be great but a lot of pinning for me. CJC-DAC is one of the best things I have ever taken... love that stuff. But everything else not worth the money. Loads of reps say how good the new US LR3 is but it didn't do much for me and I super dosed it for about 20 days.

Myo products show promise but they are way overblown by the reps running false logs. I used to be a rep and would get in trouble for basically being honest. 

If you have the money I would just inj as much good aas and gh you can into your weaker body parts. Although some of the peptide igf products do show promise so I am not trashing them completely. Again CJC DAC is great... ideally rotated with GH imo. I wouldn't pay out on Myo HMP just yet. You will get better results site injecting inj adrol or npp etc. Only bad thing about site injecting gear is the inflammation. One of the things I am most surprised with when injecting syntherol is the lack of inflammation so I am made up


----------



## Elvia1023

I was out again last night. Got in about 8:30am and was up by 11am but feel ok now. Mental but fun night. That's the drinking finished for me. I wasn't gonna go out again but last night is usually the biggest night of the year over here so I made an appearance. It hasn't effected my log but sure not ideal due to my poor diet today and the amount of alcohol I drank. My training and diet will be 100% from now on and I expect some great results. I am just about to do 200 calf raises. Gonna hit the gym hard 2moro and train them for at least 30 mins then too.

Here are the only 2 pics from last night (I was wrecked). Most of my mates are pretty big and 6ft and over.


----------



## Slaytonslayer

Very in, interesting that you dot experience much pain from it, most people I know of who have ran synthol have complained about the pain to no end


----------



## Ironbuilt

Thanks elvia..   great pep info I will agree totally to
.if we could just brew our own.. . Pain goes away after a bit and not an issue I would worry about.


----------



## Elvia1023

Slaytonslayer said:


> Very in, interesting that you dot experience much pain from it, most people I know of who have ran synthol have complained about the pain to no end



There has been pain but nothing like I expected. But sure you are injecting 12 times everyday into your calves so some have hurt bad. But again once you get into a good routine it's easy. I think the first few days probably put a lot of people off. I couldn't be happier with this syntherol now. Another thing is the calf is not a tiny muscle so rotating is fairly easy. Just remember what area you pinned the day before! 



Ironbuilt said:


> Thanks elvia..   great pep info I will agree totally to
> .if we could just brew our own.. . Pain goes away after a bit and not an issue I would worry about.



You're spot on... pain is not a major issue. My main issue is just ensuring I can inject around the same time every day and allow myself enough time (it takes awhile) so I don't have to rush. I was saying about site injecting aas but forgot the obvious syntherol... 100x better than aas for site injecting.


----------



## Elvia1023

Back on track and going to inject 30 days in a row. Earlier I done my injs and some hurt but nothing major. I have moved up in ml. For each side instead of doing 1.5ml I can fit about 2.7-2.8 ml and divide that into the 3 sites. So I am just under the 2nd phase of 1ml per site. I have larger syringes for when I need to move up in dose.

Today I decided to put in 2ml in each bi-cep and tri-cep. I am only going to do that every few days but wow the difference is noticed straightaway. They instantly feel full and pumped. Plus it is not like aas site injs in anyway... they feel great. For any vain guys out there doing quick 4 shots in your arms like I did would give an instant better look if you were trying to impress 

My gym has been closed over xmas so I trained calves then done 1 exercise for every other body part. Pretty much 3 fast warm up and 1 working set for the other body parts. My calf training looked like this...

Warmed up whilst waiting for the bus doing standing calf raises (in public) 
Leg Press Calf Raise... 2 sets of 20 reps
Seated Calf Raise... About 15 sets of 15 reps with no more than a 10 sec rest between sets.
Tibialis Raises... 2 sets to failure (40-25 reps)

I feel good but tired now. I have stopped injecting deca. No major reason and I will start up again but haven't bothered. I have moved up my test dose from900mg to 1.2g. So as of now my cycle is 1.2g Genotec Test E. Bigger calves here I come


----------



## Alinshop

Elvia1023 said:


> I was out again last night. Got in about 8:30am and was up by 11am but feel ok now. Mental but fun night. That's the drinking finished for me. I wasn't gonna go out again but last night is usually the biggest night of the year over here so I made an appearance. It hasn't effected my log but sure not ideal due to my poor diet today and the amount of alcohol I drank. My training and diet will be 100% from now on and I expect some great results. I am just about to do 200 calf raises. Gonna hit the gym hard 2moro and train them for at least 30 mins then too.
> 
> Here are the only 2 pics from last night (I was wrecked). Most of my mates are pretty big and 6ft and over.




Looks like a bunch of gorillas that got loose.


----------



## Elvia1023

I was working till very late last night then couldn't sleep. I am never ill but all the partying over xmas must have caught up to me as had bad fever, cough and headache the last few days. But I am 100% effort now so I got myself out of bed after 3 hours sleep and done my shots before the gym shut. I trained calves and upper body. I basically done a giant set for chest, back and shoulders performing about 15 exercises non stop. For calves I done...

Smith Machine Calf Raises... 8 sets of at least 15 reps standing on a platform. Went up to 3 plates a side. I used a temp of 1+1 on the positive meaning lifting up then when elevated lifting again up as much as possible.
Seated Calf Raises supersetted with Leg Press Calf Presses... this was more of a giant set as I had no rest between sets (just the 5 secs it takes to walk over). I performed 5 or 6 sets of each for 15 reps with painful holds at the bottom of each rep on the leg press.

Today I took 10IU novolog pre workout. I had an intra shake plus a coffee with 3 sugars pre workout. I am very slin sensitive so have a lot of carbs when using it. Today I probably had 250g carbs pre and intra workout. I am about to have some chicken and rice now as a post workout meal. I also had my fav carbs for when using slin...






I had 6 pairs of tits today 

I was gonna post some update pics but the hair is back so will sort that out and post in a few days. Have a great new year everyone


----------



## Elvia1023

Yesterday I done my injs then trained calves, quads and shoulders with rear delts. The injs were fine and no issues but later on I noticed a big bruise on my calf. Since starting just under 1ml per site they have started to ache more (no pain though). I am still very sick and was coughing all through my workout but I feel a little better. My calf training looked like this...

Standing Calf Raises in Smith Machine... about 10 sets of 15 reps with little rest periods. Just one plate a side but these hurt as very little rest. The last few sets were around 20 reps.
Leg Press Calf Presses... about 6 sets of approx. 15 reps stretching and holding at the bottom for 3 secs.
Seated Calf Raises... 3 sets of approx. 30 reps
Tibialis Raises... 4 sets going up in weight each time.

I just done leg press for quads and kept it light (200kg) but used normal paced and super slow paced reps in the same set. In addition to holds at the bottom so these were hard but not fucking up my knees like the heavier weight does.

Today will be calves, hams, chest and arms. I will sort out some progress pics tonight. I am in the zone now so good things a head


----------



## Ironbuilt

Thanks for the update E..  Feel better soon brutha.


----------



## Elvia1023

Thanks matey. I am annoyed cos my back has gone again. Nothing serious just a minor set back. Very frustrated as I want this log to be great from now on. I get the bus to the gym and it is freezing and very windy and as I am very ill I contemplated just doing calf raises at home. But I though to myself I have to be 100% so I set off and the bus doesn't show up so I was waiting awhile. I finally get in the gym and on my 4th set (5-10 mins into training) my back goes. I was doing standing calf raises in the smith machine and done no plates, 1, 2 then 3 plates a side for about 25 reps each. I had 4 plates a side ready and as I got in position it went. Good thing it didn't go mid set as that would have been bad. My fault as it has been feeling tight. Perhaps I didn't warm up enough and the weight was too much for my back at this moment. I didn't lift the 4 plates though so the damage was done before.

I just done abit of light chest and arms as I didn't want to go home straightaway. It's nothing major it's just annoying. I haven't shaved as my rom is bad. I will sort out pics very soon I promise  Gonna rest it 2moro and get a physio appointment when I can. I should train on Tues but will just have to see what I am capable of doing. Bodyweight calf raises will no issue so will do them 2moro after my shots. I just hope I can do my shots as my rom is bad. Nothing serious but very annoying... I am hoping I can tie my shoe laces in the morning  Just adding I have injured myself like this about 15 times in the last 2 years... my back is a mess so I just work around it.

Pics will come and this log will only get better


----------



## humpthebobcat

hang in there man...what's up with that back?? 15 flare up in 2 years seems like a lot...


----------



## Elvia1023

humpthebobcat said:


> hang in there man...what's up with that back?? 15 flare up in 2 years seems like a lot...



Thanks matey. It's just muscular damage. My back is very sensitive and I have to be careful. No more heavy barbells on my back even if it's just for calf raises! Your calves look incredible!


----------



## Elvia1023

After everything yesterday I thought I will just take a few pics to keep updated and the battery on my cam went dead and I had no spare batteries :banghead:

My back has been bad today. I had to get help putting on my socks. I had to stay behind in work and didn't get back till 1am. Barely ate so just getting a few meals in now. Anyway just got some pics done. Haven't shaved so they don't as good as they could but you can definitely see a huge difference in my calves from when I started. I predict another inch in size as I am gonna be 100% with everything plus I am moving up in dose in a few days.

Obviously I am a work in progress and got along way to go. I am the first to put them down but in person they genuinely look 10x better. They feel great too. I know they are growing as I get deep indentations from all my socks now (you can see them in some pics). 

I was curious so just measured them. They are 18 inches and that's without a pump. The tape was tight around and I moved it up and down to make sure and 18 inches every time. Sometimes you can move the tape and the measurement goes down so I try and get the real reading (not the highest possible). That's 1 full inch in growth since starting and I think I have another inch in me  But measurements mean nothing to me I am just made up with how they are beginning to look. Better pics to come in the next few weeks.

Hormones are 1.2g test e and nothing else. But gonna add deca back into the mix. All my results have nothing to do with hormones cos the rest of my body isn't progressing (but it will ) Plus at my biggest my calves were still complete shit and always looked the same. This Syntherol is changing them fast and the fullness is something I have never felt before. I hope to add some adrol soon so that will only add to things 






















I have to add I haven't even done my shots today as I couldn't bend over before  But I have taken lots of Ibuprofen today so I have loosened up a little so gonna do my shots pre bed.


----------



## Elvia1023

I have just looked back on the 1st page and I couldn't be happier with the results. I just measured them... 






I took an upper body pic too. I will look 10x better in 3 months. Never coming off hormones again  It's amazing how much shitter a bit of hair makes you look too


----------



## AnaSCI

Making good strides! Keep going Elvia!


----------



## Elvia1023

AnaSCI said:


> Making good strides! Keep going Elvia!



Thanks matey


----------



## Elvia1023

The next few days I am just gonna concentrate getting my back better. It is really bad and keeps seizing up. I don't like taking painkillers but am loading up on them (and an anti inflammatory) so I can move about for work. I am just taking basic and mild stuff (paracetamol and ibuprofen). Hopefully in a few days I will be back to my normal self. Then I will hit it hard but no heavy weight on my back again. 

Gonna push it hard and my aim is 19 inches. Size means little (appearance is everything) and there will be a lot of swelling etc. But if I can get them to 19 inches then start a long maintenance program hopefully I can keep all the added size. The longer they are bigger the better chance I have for holding the new size. Then I can work more on conditioning etc in the future.


----------



## Elvia1023

I couldn't do any shots (didn't train either) as I couldn't reach my calves but my back is better now. But it's good to be back in the gym now. I done my shots yesterday then went to the gym and trained calves with abit of chest. Mainly calf extensions yesterday. Today I trained early so left my shots (will inject later on) and trained shoulders with calves at the end (always do them first now). My calf training today looked like...

Calf Extensions... 5 sets of at least 15 reps going up in weight.
Calf Press on Leg Press... 3 sets of 15 reps with pause/stretch at the bottom.
Seated Calf Raise... 5 reps with 3 and 4 plates to get up to 5. Drop set with 5 plates... approx. 12 reps with 5 plates, 14 reps with 4 plates, 15 with 3 plates and 15 with 2 plates.

I will do my shots later. I plan to do all my shots in the evening now and still on just under 1ml per inj site.

Just adding Wolf of Wall Street is great so if you get a chance go and see it


----------



## Elvia1023

No gym today but gonna do my shots before bed. I will be training 2moro though. I received my protein today so made up and will be using quite a bit of it. I combine it with oats and some walnut oil. I also decided to treat myself and got some Musclemeds beef aminos  

I also have coconut sugar and will be using that for my carbs in my intra shake when using slin. The company also had organic dark chocolate made solely from organic cocoa liquor, organic cocoa butter and organic coconut sugar. It's the best chocolate I have had and I use it as a treat and for it's many benefits.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Elvia1023

I done shots last night and trained today. I trained back for the first time since my injury and it went well but took it very easy on certain movements. My calf training looked like...

Leg Press Calf Press... 6 sets of 20-15 reps going up in weight. Very slow negative with hold and explosive but controlled positive. 
Tibialis Raises... 2 sets of at least 30 reps.

Gonna hit it hard now and have everything outlined. I am pleased my back is feeling better but still gonna be very careful with it. I will utilize a lot of fairly heavy leg press calf presses from now on.


----------



## Magnus82

Great log Elvia,  it's one hell of a commitment but we'll worth it.   Not sure if you considered it,  but i ran tb500 when I did my run.   Really helped with inflammation and healing.   May also help your back out.   Keep it up,  it's fun to watch your progress.


----------



## Elvia1023

Magnus82 said:


> Great log Elvia,  it's one hell of a commitment but we'll worth it.   Not sure if you considered it,  but i ran tb500 when I did my run.   Really helped with inflammation and healing.   May also help your back out.   Keep it up,  it's fun to watch your progress.



Thanks for the recommendation matey. I know a lot of guys who have used it but never myself. I will have to look into it


----------



## Elvia1023

Just got back from the gym. I had a really good workout. Very intense but nothing too heavy due to back. I have decided I am gonna start rotating from lower to upper body for my training. Today I trained lower body so calves, hams and quads. My calf training looked like...

Seated Calf Raise... 3 sets of 15 slow reps
Leg Press Calf Press supersetted with bodyweight raises on a platform. Although the rest in between sets was 10-20 secs so practically one giant set. I started at 2 plates a side and moved up to 6 plates a side for 15 reps. All reps were slow and controlled.
Seated Calf Raises... 5 sets of 20 fast reps with 5-10 secs rest between sets.
Tibialis Raises... 2 sets of at least 30 reps.

Calves get more volume at the moment for obvious reasons. To give an indication for hams I done 3 sets of lying leg curls and 5 sets of seated leg curls. Quads I done 5 sets of seated leg press, 2 sets of walking lunges and 2 sets of db squats. I feel nice and relaxed now. Results will improve as 100% attention is going into this now. Hormones are 1.2g test and 300mg deca.

I am so slin sensitive. I take 10IU pre workout some days and I literally need200g carbs spread out over 2 hours not to go hypo. I have tested this a lot over the last few months. Today I had a meal of chicken with potatoes and veg. Then I had my 10IU slin. I proceeded to have a shake with micellar casein and about 80g oats with some beef amino tabs. During my workout I had a protein blend with about 80g coconut sugar. Just about to have some beef with pineapple. Have a good day everyone


----------



## chicken_hawk

Thanks for keeping up with the log bro and sharing your phenomenal progress and dedication. Your positive experience (baring back injury) is encouraging me to give syntherol another try...

Hawk


----------



## Elvia1023

chicken_hawk said:


> Thanks for keeping up with the log bro and sharing your phenomenal progress and dedication. Your positive experience (baring back injury) is encouraging me to give syntherol another try...
> 
> Hawk



Thanks matey. I have been nowhere near 100%... more like 60%  so that's why I am made up with the results so far. I am gonna be 100% with everything now so I expect some great results in the next few weeks. I was tempted to do a second set of shots tonight to catch up but decided not to and just leave it till 2moro. I am still on just under 1ml per site so gonna move up in a few days. From my experience over the last few weeks I can see an extra 0.5ml per site making a big difference. Thanks for the encouragement


----------



## Ironbuilt

What up E..??? Quick question.u using humalog or humalin r?  Since I switched to log over r I can do 20iu pre after a 150carb  meal and get buzy.. So how long do you have left of this calve research..? Heal up matey..don't forget some lower back abs and some foam roller action on that lower back. We aren't 20 anymore .lol.. keep it rolling...


----------



## Elvia1023

Ironbuilt said:


> What up E..??? Quick question.u using humalog or humalin r?  Since I switched to log over r I can do 20iu pre after a 150carb  meal and get buzy.. So how long do you have left of this calve research..? Heal up matey..don't forget some lower back abs and some foam roller action on that lower back. We aren't 20 anymore .lol.. keep it rolling...



I am using novolog so short acting. I think the key with slin is not just the overall amount of carbs you have but the manner in which you consume them. Even with fast acting if say 100g carbs is enough if you drink/eat them fast it will likely hit you 1-2 hours later. I find having sips throughout my workout (an hour or so) helps. But sure I find myself having a lot of carbs just to not go hypo. I suppose it is a good thing but 200g for 10IU sounds about right for me. I plan to use it more though so that will lower over time  I have been abit on and off so gonna carry on for atleast 1 month more with the frequent injs.

I trained upper body on Sunday and done my shots in the night. Today I haven't done them yet but been to the gym. I had physio on my lower back so decided I would train a little beforehand. I done back and arms and it feels much better. I went up to 60kg on the t-bar row to see how it was and it felt good. The physio said it's mainly the left side that is very tight and he loosened it up. I just have to be careful and keep stretching so it doesn't get too tight. Looking forward to training legs 2moro. Gonna do my shots in the next hour or so and some bodyweight raises. 

I actually love the feel after you have done your shots... calves feel 3 inches bigger


----------



## Elvia1023

I couldn't be happier with this Syntherol. I genuinely think it is great and I recommend it to everyone to bring up lagging body parts are make others freaky. I could be happier with myself though as I haven't been consistent like I should have. 

Basically most know me and Barbie on here as we are both featured members on promuscle and had been going out for nearly 5 years. We split up recently and things have been very up and down. I thought I could use this log as a positive and something to concentrate on but with all the crap going on it has demotivated me at times. Then I injured my back which just added to the disruption. I would go 4 days without shooting etc and that is no good and not a fair representation of the products effectiveness in this log. So I am not gonna lie and say yeah ed shots this is the results. I think if I had done ed shots the results would have been multiplied.

But I have 5 bottles left and am being 100% now so lets see what changes I can make. This stuff is great and I love the feeling after I inject. I am going to inject now and do some calf raises. 2moro will be leg day and looking forward to getting 19 inch calves  Doing this is in your arms would be amazing and much easier imo. Even when you just do one direct shot in both the bi-cep and tri-cep the effect is dramatic.

Anyone else who is using this product good luck and let me know how you get on either on here or through pm. Thanks


----------



## Elvia1023

I done my injs last night and they were quite sore. Strangely twice on my outer left calf the blood squirted out after taking the needle out. That's the first time that has happened and twice in a row. My calves are more sore to touch now but still nothing major. 2moro is leg day and I will do my injections before working out. 

Here are a few calf vids I have found useful...


Ben Pakulski's Training / Workout Secrets for Gaining 1" in Your Calves - YouTube








Ben Pakulski Hypertrophy Max (BEST calves workout) - YouTube








Ben Pakulski Calf Workout (Massive Calves) - YouTube







I have only just started watching Ben Pakulski's vids and they are very informative and there is a lot to learn from him. Have a good we/e everyone


----------



## The Grim Repper

GREAT log brother!  Making fantastic progress.


----------



## Elvia1023

This log is back on and my drive is back  Let's see what I can do. Certain things have given me a boost recently and I will post about that in the future. My back is bad and has been aching the last few days. I have decided to basically lift as little as possible with my lower back for the next month or so. So in the gym I will only do upper back exercises and nothing were I am bent over (t-bar row etc). The way I see things is it's better to be able to train consistently than train everything and have to have a week off every 2 weeks due to the pain. I have cleaned my diet up and have ordered an AI so I will start looking much better! I have a few interesting plans I will keep to myself for now but excited to see what I can do in the next few months.


----------



## Elvia1023

Today I destroyed my legs. It's the first time in over 6 weeks I have really pushed the intensity. My back is still bad but just picked movements I could really go for it. I trained for a long time and my legs are burning now. A few hours after the gym I even got spasms in my right quad for the first time ever...horrible haha. I said to myself no more than 5 plates a side on the leg press which is very light for me but done this mainly due to my back etc. My training looked like this...

Back Stretches on a mat.
Leg Extensions... light weight about 100 reps in 5 sets to warm up.
Lying Leg Curls... light weight about 100 reps in 5 sets to warm up.
Hip Abductor Machine... 5 sets of 15 reps going up in weight
Leg Press... 5 sets of 20 reps going up in weight to 5 plates a side. Then I done 10 sets of 10 controlled reps with 10 plates...they key factor was no more than 10 sec rest in between sets. I couldn't walk after this and have missed pushing myself like this.
Leg Extensions... 4 sets of approx. 20-15 reps going up in weight. The last set was with the full weight rack for 15 reps.
Seated Leg Curl... 6 sets of 20-11 reps going up in weight each set. The 6th set was the full weight rack for 11 reps then I done 2 drops at approx. 10 and 15 reps.
Walking DB Lunges... At this point I couldn't even do bodyweight lunges so rested then done 3 sets of with bodyweight then 5kg and 10kg db's. I knew the last set was over as I literally fell over 
Seated Calf Raises... 3 sets of approx. 30 reps with 2 X 25kg plates, 2 sets of 20 reps with 70kg. 1 final set to failure at 12 reps with 90kg. 


I feel great now. I have took peps twice today. I take quite a fair amount so they completely wipe me out. I took them after the gym then ate and I was so tired I fell asleep waking up thinking it was about 5am but it was only 10pm!

Just about to start my Syntherol injs again after a break and will do them every night from now on. I will do 6 x 1ml in each calf then some body weight calf raises. I also plan to do peps one more time to help me sleep. It's good to be back on it!


----------



## The Grim Repper

Kill it my man!  Awesome post!


----------



## Ritch

Nice thread. Done synthol for calves before. It's a full time job! When you get to a point where the oil leaks out of the shots, have band aids on the side ready to avoid wasting time applying pressure for the shot to stop bleeding.

Keep at it!


----------



## Elvia1023

Someone said to me my leg day seemed intense with my back issues so I thought I could copy and paste my reply here a long with new updates. 

I picked my movements and the weight I used carefully. I can lift well over double for high reps on leg press but kept the weight at 5 plates a side. I used techniques to increase intensity without putting me at a big risk of injury.

I would say the exercises that are bad for my back are anything were I bend my back even slightly. Squats at any weight can be bad for it. As is any squat variation such as the hack squat machine. Stiff leg deadlifts would cause me issues. Even lying leg curls if done at a heavier weight. Walking lunges at a heavier weight would do if I used long strides. 

So I adapted thing so no squats at all. No stiff leg deadlifts. The lying leg curls were used to warm up with a tiny weight. The walking lunges were used at the end when I could barely walk so again with next to no weight. I also used short steps to focus more on the quads and I really focused on trying to keep my torso upright the entire movement. 

I shouldn't really complain about my back as my grandad had a fall the other day and has broken a bone in his back so I hope it gets better soon.

I trained back and chest the other day. My back is a little sore but I think thats down to sitting in this gym so much. I need a better chair! I am about to go and train calves, shoulders and arms. My new training split is...

Chest and Back
Legs
Shoulders and Arms

I will train calves in the gym 3-4 times weekly now. So I will put them in when I feel like with the other body parts. I will be in the gym about 5 times per week. I will do bodyweight calf raises after my injections though so they will get trained everyday.

Change of plan with the hormones. I feel like a break so have gone down to 30mg test e everyday using a slin pin in my arms. I plan to go on low test, mod mast and high tren in the future. I am not a fan of high test in many ways... gives me so many spots on my head and back. Sure I should use an AI consistently but still not a fan for a variety of reasons.

Have a good day everyone. Gonna kill shoulders now... lots of raises for me today till I can't lift my arms


----------



## Elvia1023

The Grim Repper said:


> Kill it my man!  Awesome post!





Ritch said:


> Nice thread. Done synthol for calves before. It's a full time job! When you get to a point where the oil leaks out of the shots, have band aids on the side ready to avoid wasting time applying pressure for the shot to stop bleeding.
> 
> Keep at it!



Thanks


----------



## Elvia1023

I have been training hard recently but decided not to do my injections as I wanted to get in a good routine first. I will start my injs tonight as the time is right and ready to go at this 100%. Today I destroyed legs again. I didn't have any routine in mind and just done as I pleased and it turned into a 3 hour workout. Been back about 4 hours and my legs are burning and walking is a struggle but I feel good/relaxed. From memory my workout looked like this...

Hip Abductor Machine... 4 sets of 20 reps going up in weight
Leg Extensions... very light weight about 100 reps in 5 sets to warm up.
Lying Leg Curls... very light weight about 100 reps in 5 sets to warm up.
Leg Press (a lot )... started with 6 sets of 25-15 reps going up in weight from 1 to 6 plates per side (some were 25kg plates). Then about 6 sets of approx 16-8 reps with the 6 plates. Using a 3 normal reps then 1 slow rep system... think DJ's Menace style... positive on the slow rep being approx 15 secs. I actually had to lower to 5 plates after a few sets as those 15 sec positives are a killer. Then I done another 5 or 6 sets of 10 reps with no more than 10 sec rest between sets. I couldn't walk after this but it felt good.
Leg Extensions... 5 sets of approx 20-15 reps going up in weight. The last set was with the full weight rack for 15 reps. I then dropped the weight and got another 15 reps or so.
Seated Leg Curl... 8 sets of 20-6 reps going up in weight each set. The 7th set was the full weight rack for about 14 reps. I quickly tried another set and got 6 reps then I dropped the weight and managed about 15 with a 5 sec hold at the end.
Walking DB Lunges... Done a few sets of walking bodyweight lunges then used 10kg db's and when I failed I would drop them and carry on with my bodyweight. I done a lot of sets. I went to complete failure (as in on the floor shaking) 3 times with these.
Seated Calf Raises... 8 sets of 25-15 reps going up in weight from 1 to 5 plates. I then performed 10 sets of 10 reps with no more than 10 sec rest in between sets.
I then spent an hour in the sauna barely able to move with my whey and coconut sugar shake 

Looking forward to training back and chest next. Have a good evening everyone


----------



## Magnus82

Sound like your killing it Elvia!   I actually perfered to do my shots after training.   Far less pain,  but still did warm up sets and lots of rolling and stretching.   Have you ever given deceleration exercises for calf growth.   Mine suck to and have been reading a lot on this and seems to have some merit to it.   Just wondering if you have heard of it or tried it.   Keep up the great log!


----------



## Douch Bag

Your calves blew up! Is it painful doing the calve injects? Does the body adapt to the pain over time so it's more tolerable? Keep up the good work!


----------



## Ironbuilt

Nice work E ..  How's things going on your new research ?


----------



## Elvia1023

Magnus82 said:


> Sound like your killing it Elvia!   I actually perfered to do my shots after training.   Far less pain,  but still did warm up sets and lots of rolling and stretching.   Have you ever given deceleration exercises for calf growth.   Mine suck to and have been reading a lot on this and seems to have some merit to it.   Just wondering if you have heard of it or tried it.   Keep up the great log!



Thanks  I am going to start doing all my shots pre bed for convenience. I will do bodyweight calf raises after every set of shots. I have just looked up deceleration exercises for calves (never heard of it) and yes I have done similar for calves. Are there any exercises you would recommend?



Douch Bag said:


> Your calves blew up! Is it painful doing the calve injects? Does the body adapt to the pain over time so it's more tolerable? Keep up the good work!



Thank you... Some shots can be painful but I was actually surprised how easy the shots were. I expected a lot more issues as I was injecting the same muscle ed multiple times. Sure this is not for the faint hearted but once you get in a routine it becomes fine. The body definitely adapts to the pain over time. I actually love the feel in my calves after my shots. I had a big break and injected the other day and the difference is almost instant (not placebo). Looking forward to the results ahead.



Ironbuilt said:


> Nice work E ..  How's things going on your new research ?



Thanks you... I have just started again and things are great. Time to get serious! Had a great w/e and have started eating much better. I trained shoulders and arms on Sat for 3 hours. I would never usually train those body parts for that long but I am enjoying my training. Surprisingly no intra shake and just water. I had a pre workout shake though. Post training I had about 80g whey blend and 60g coconut sugar.

My diet now will be somewhat restricted. I don't have a big budget so going to keep things simple. I will have most of my carbs around training with a small amount the rest of the day. I will try and consume fruits and vegetables most of the day. I have also added in some freeze dried fruit powders (acai and African mango) for antioxidant benefits. I will swop everything around to keep variety in my diet. But at the moment my main fat sources are milled golden linseed (flaxseed) and walnut oil (I have in my shakes).

Just about to do my Syntherol shots. Gonna do 1ml per site in my calves with some calf raises afterwards. This is a fresh start and looking forward to what's a head. Hormones are 30mg test e ed. Thanks for the support everyone


----------



## Magnus82

I need to do some digging on the article I read on deceleration for calves being the most effective for growth.   They found through all the professional sports,  soccer players had the best calf development.   They contributed this to to the constant starting,  stopping,  and lateral movements.  While this would be difficult to replicate in the gym,  they found simply hopping on 1 foot at a time while holding whatever weight you can handle.  I found using wrist straps with 75 and concentrating on a soft landing.    Without stopping,  alternate each foot as you reach failure until you can only do 5 or 6.   It's killer,  insane pump,  and gets your heart rate up there.   You may want to save it for a finishing exercise.  Good luck and let me know what you think of them.


----------



## BigBob

Elvia, Man you put 2" on the calves! thats crazy. Keep up the hard work brother.


----------



## Elvia1023

Magnus82 said:


> I need to do some digging on the article I read on deceleration for calves being the most effective for growth.   They found through all the professional sports,  soccer players had the best calf development.   They contributed this to to the constant starting,  stopping,  and lateral movements.  While this would be difficult to replicate in the gym,  they found simply hopping on 1 foot at a time while holding whatever weight you can handle.  I found using wrist straps with 75 and concentrating on a soft landing.    Without stopping,  alternate each foot as you reach failure until you can only do 5 or 6.   It's killer,  insane pump,  and gets your heart rate up there.   You may want to save it for a finishing exercise.  Good luck and let me know what you think of them.



I will have to try this out. Thanks a lot matey. I have also read soccer players generally get the injured more too due to the way they move on the pitch. Very interesting considering in the likes of rugby and American football were they are crashing into each other constantly. Although soccer players are becoming more like women every year.



BigBob said:


> Elvia, Man you put 2" on the calves! thats crazy. Keep up the hard work brother.



Thank you. That means a lot. I have restarted so hitting it hard now so hopefully can get them bigger and improve their appearance at the same time.

I have missed a few posts out so will copy and paste them below...

Not been the gym the last few days but will be going most days the rest of the week. Just getting back into the swing of things. Some shots have hurt a bit since restarting but nothing major. Expect a lot more posts now and hopefully some good gains. I love this stuff... overtook slin as my fav thing to take. I have tightened up the last few days even with a few treats (had this after eating a large chicken breast).

Just had one of my new creations. Get some oats and mix with a decent amount of milk in a mixing jug. I added lots of sultanas and some dried cranberries. Then lots of cinnamon powder and nutmeg. Mix it all together then place in an oven proof dish for about 30 mins. Take it out add coconut sugar (brown sugar would be great too) all over the top and grill till golden brown (about 3 mins). I then put it in a bowl and poured lots of single cream on top... single cream as I am on a diet  It's like spiced oats and really easy to make... the smell out of the oven is great.

It's nearly midnight here. I will do my shots in the next hour or so then a few calf raises. 1ml per site at the moment (6 sites per calf).


----------



## Elvia1023

Things have been great but one annoying set back. I won't be able to inject for up to a few days. I bought new syringes and I have never seen anything like it. They are faulty... can't push them down. I have tried about 15 and the same thing. This is not with oil and needle on... literally straight from the pack with nothing in. I tried doing my injections last night and I pushed as hard as I could and nothing. One syringe moved a little so I tried it but it literally took over 1 min to inj about 0.3ml so pointless. It would take me hours and not to mention the tissue damage the constant pushing could cause. I have ordered new syringes (brand I normally use) and they are replacing the ones I ordered so no injs till I get them (should be 2moro or next day). I could use slin pins but I would rather inj deeper into the muscle to prevent lumps. I am in the zone though so was annoyed but as soon as they come I will be back on it. 

I trained legs today and it was great. Very rare but for once I felt like mainly doing isolation work. I only had 40 mins to train and 25 of that was fairly light and nothing too intense (I like to warm up legs slowly). However the last 15 mins I was like a madman and probably freaked a few people out at the gym haha 

Back stretches followed by a few mins of abs.
Hip Abductor... 5 sets of 20 reps going up in weight 
Lying Leg Curls... 4 sets of approx. 20 reps using holds etc
Leg Extension... 4 sets of approx. 20 reps using holds etc
Seated Leg Press Machine... 5 sets of 20 reps going up in weight
Seated Leg Curl... crazy time... done abit of everything... mainly moderate weight for 20 fast reps with holds. But started doing 10 reps with 5-10 sec rest... probably about 10 sets of those. I think there was also a drop set in there.
Leg Extension... moved up to max weight then done approx. 20 reps. Done a drop set with about 6 drops in. Then back to max weight and I got about 12-15 reps. Then I think I picked a mod-heavy weight and just tried to get as many as I could about 5 times... with about 5 sec rest in between each time. I ended with about 50kg and done fast reps and think I got in the high 40's. 

Those 15 mins were a bit of a blur but my legs are still sore and it's been over 12 hours. I know some guys say blood volume and pump mean very little towards real muscle gains but fuck me I get the best pump in my legs ever performing leg extensions. I could barely get my shorts on for the sauna 

I decided to leave my calves for later. That reminds me it's 3:35am so I best start then now. Only gonna do about 150 bodyweight raises so nothing major. I will train chest and back 2moro with some abs and calves. 

I have lost some weight due to not eating like a pig and veins are starting to come out on my arms etc. Actually they have really come out so pleased about that! I plan to up my protein. Still on 30mg test e ed. I do my test shots with a slin pin so I can still do those. Although I never bothered last night as I fell asleep   Goodnight everyone


----------



## Elvia1023

I trained chest and back yesterday. Nothing too intense but a good workout. Gonna start pushing my upper body more now (like I do with my legs). But always being careful with my lower back due to obvious reasons (if you have read my log). I have started using a *bed of nails* recently. Not real nails but fuck they hurt bad. When I feel a bit tight I lie on the mat for 10 mins and it takes away all the tension and loosens me up. Gonna combine that with my stretching on every gym day (from now on) to help matters.

Obviously no Syntherol update now but I will list what I ate yesterday to show you guys my current aims. Please note this is not a perfect diet (far from it) but my budget is low and I like to eat this way. I allow my self lots of treats but gonna start being fairly strict now. I have lost 2 inches around my waist in 1 week eating this way and leaned out quite a bit (veins coming out in legs etc). 

*5 whole eggs, Chocolate cereal (wholegrain ) and a cup of tea with 2 sugars in.

Chicken Breast, Cottage cheese with pineapple. Drank some fish oil too.

1 scoop whey blend shake with 2 tablespoons of linseed (flaxseed) and 1 scoop of oats.

GYM

2 scoops whey Blend shake with 1 scoop coconut sugar.

Natural Yoghurt with 1 scoop of whey and blueberries mixed in. Plus 2 big squares of 85% dark chocolate.

WORK for 4 hours due to Sunday

Spaghetti Bolognese with beef mince.

Chicken Breast (huge) with skin on and raspberries.

whey Blend shake with 2 tablespoons of linseed and some walnut oil.*


I am still on 30mg test ed but want to get back on when I can as I don't want to 'diet' on that dose haha. Syntherol is that effective it would work with or without aas... but sure the later is always best


----------



## Elvia1023

Just adding my nutrition changes are adding in more good fats and decreasing carbs. Some people would look at that and think that doesn't go if you are dieting but I know what will work for me. Plus usually I can have up to 1000g carbs a day so the difference is huge. The good fats have a number of health benefits etc. 

Some days I only have carbs till after training which is about 4pm. Although I get in from work at 9:30pm most days so I likely have 1 big meal with carbs then. I go to bed late so most of my other meals (in the night) are mainly protein/fat now. If I have carbs in the night they are low calorie but high in nutrients such as blueberries or raspberries. My carb intake is still decent as I love my carbs and I eat quite big portions. I love eating this way so that's why I am doing so. I think a balance is always best for health, digestion, well being, fullness etc


----------



## Elvia1023

They have come so gonna do my shots pre bed. I will use a roller to massage over my calves after I have done my shots.

I trained shoulders, arms, abs and calves earlier. I generally believe 40mins-1hour is optimal for most training. But my body/mind tells me to train for long periods so that's what I am currently doing. I don't do it everyday but when I am off work I tend to train for a long time. I trained my shoulders and arms for over 80% of my 3 hour workout.

I done at least 30 sets of DB lateral and front raises using a variety of angles, weights and reps. But mainly fairly light weight for 10-20 reps with very short rest periods in between. Basically till I could barely lift my arms. Then I finished off on the hammer lateral raise machine.
Shoulder Press... about 8 sets moved up in weight but nothing heavy... 40-12 reps.
Rear Delt Flyes... about 12 sets using incline bench, bent over and sat on bench.
Reverse Pec Deck... About 6 sets of 20-12 reps the finished off with last set of 40 reps.
One arm Tri-cep Pressdown using no attachment (rubber ball)... 3 sets of 20 reps with each arm squeezing every rep at the bottom.
Preacher Curl... 3 sets of 20-15 reps going up in weight squeezing on every rep.
I will keep it shorter as there was a lot... basically alternated between the 2 and done many more sets of skull crushers, barbell curls, Underhand Tri-cep Pushdown, Hammer Curls and Reverse Curls using barbell and db. 

Then I done back stretches and abs for about 15 mins. This is the most abs I have done in ages. Gonna start doing them regularly but nothing too much. Kept it simple but very effective.

Finished with calves...

2 sets to warm up on leg press for 30 reps using slow and controlled reps.

Seated Calf Raise... 6 sets of 20-10 reps moving up in weight to 80kg. Then a drop set with 3 drops that went something (guessing exact reps) like this... 80kg for 15 reps, 60kg for 10 reps, 40kg for 10 reps and 20kg for 50 reps.

I had a pre workout with 80mg caffeine in it so nothing too much (sensitive to caffeine). But for the rest of the workout it was just water. I want to push the intensity and fat burning without consuming cals during training. I like the depleted feel. After training in the sauna I had about 80g whey blend and 50g coconut sugar.

Now something a bit amusing. How stupid am I. For the last few weeks I have been using what I thought was 210mg test per week for a cruise. When doing ed slin pin injs I like using test p as I generally always use long estered test the rest of the year. I knew it was test e so who knows why it has took me this long to realize I have been injecting 90mg ed so 630mg test e every week  Last night I done 0.1ml so the correct amount of 30mg! 

Time for my calves to grow


----------



## Elvia1023

After my long break and restarting my injs I noticed more pain as I started back on the same volume of 1ml per site. For anyone who is starting a Syntherol run I completely recommend starting low and letting your body get used to the oil.

I am gonna do my injections after I post this. I didn't massage much last night so gonna make sure I do them properly tonight. A few shots did hurt quite a bit last night but nothing major. One area the needle didn't want to go in and I could feel a lot of pain so I took it out and moved about 3mm and was fine. If a shot doesn't feel right it's often wise to leave it as the pain is your body telling you not to do it. A good example is my cruise test e. I have been on this Genotec test e for ages and it is the best and most painless test I have ever used. I literally never feel a thing after shots (used it for months and up to 3ml in one shot before). But last night I put the slin pin in my arm and it felt wrong. I injected a tiny amount of 0.1ml (30mg) and my left arm has been swollen and sore today. Sometimes people are quick to say x product is crap cos it hurt but sometimes it is just poor injection technique or it has hit something inside.

Let me have a good solid run for over a week then I will post some pics. After that pics will be weekly so everyone can see what this Syntherol is doing. I just want to get lean now and size is not an issue (except calves) so looking forward to transforming. I am scared of muscle loss though so I plan to get on 20mg test, 50mg tren and 30mg mast ed. So nothing huge but a nice amount that will help with my transformation (keep muscle and get ripped). I am thinking more quality over quantity now... in regards to hormones and diet. When I am lean I will probably do a high dosed 6 week cycle then start using a 4 on 4 off approach after that.

Anyone else using Syntherol now? How is it going?


----------



## Elvia1023

Just done my injs for tonight. Quite a lot of blood but no real pain this time. Gonna do some calf raises and massage them then bed. And yes my no.1 priority is start to go to bed earlier at it's nearly 5am here  Goodnight everyone


----------



## Elvia1023

This stuff has instant effect. Never took anything that has the instant effect to a particular bodypart before. It's only been a few days of steady injections but last night when I looked down my calves looked huge (for me). The difference in the last few days is very noticeable. I have barely trained them either. 2moro is a big leg day and I will destroy them first in my workout. 

Gonna start training and massaging them all the time now to shock them into growth. Not too bothered about measurements (more appearance) but I taped them last night and they were just over 18 inches. I will hit them hard over the w/e then sort some pics out. Now I am back on track I can seer them reaching 19 inches fairly quickly. I genuinely love this stuff 

Just adding in work I have to put items out but I can't bend fully down now as my calves hurt loads. I have to go down on my knee. But no discomfort when walking or anything else... just feels like I have trained them hard 24/7.


----------



## Alinshop

Your calves are bigger than mine!


----------



## Elvia1023

Alinshop said:


> Your calves are bigger than mine!



I wish 

Yesterday I trained chest, back and calves. As I went to leave today my mum decided last minute to go out for dinner for her bday so I thought I best go so cancelled the gym. I am tightening up but had a nice meal that consisted of...
Cheesy Nanchos with pulled pork, jalapenos, salsa and sour cream.
Rump Steak, Fried Onion, Tomatoes, Chips and Jack Daniels Sauce.
Chocolate Ice Cream Sundae with Chocolate Sauce.

Anyway gonna do my injs in a bit then some roller work and massage. I noticed last night my right calf is far more sore when using the roller. There is a spot on the top of my inner right calf that is sore to touch but nothing major. I start off using the roller lightly but end using it as hard as I can and it makes a huge difference. Here is the roller I use...







I will sort out some pics 2moro as I need my bro to take them.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Whats up E..? So how long have you been on research so far?  Here is a foam roller when u get too big and flexibilty is less.Thanks for update brutha..


----------



## Elvia1023

Ironbuilt said:


> Whats up E..? So how long have you been on research so far?  Here is a foam roller when u get too big and flexibilty is less.Thanks for update brutha..



I seriously doubt I will ever need that to touch my calves  I have always been fairly flexible. I need to start stretching more though. But touching the floor with my hands with straight legs has never been a problem.

That foam roller I just got from Barbie. She has had it years but it's really good. This is like a new beginning as I had a big break. I won't be having any other breaks though and will be 100%. I have injected 5 days running now. I will probably stick to the 1ml per site for the next 25 days.


----------



## Elvia1023

I was called in early into work so I couldn't go the gym. I am in work earlier 2moro so I will train legs 2moro morning... that is dedication for me as I am not a morning person (it is 3am now). Last night my injs went well but for the first time when I pulled out the blood squirted like in one of those low budget zombie movies  It's ruined my mat as it's covered in blood. Due to me massaging my calves a bit more I have noticed mope bruising (I bruise very easily).

As promised here are some updated pics. You have to remember I had a massive break due to various issues. I have only been injecting for about a week. I am made up with this stuff  My calves look completely different to the pathetic ones on the 1st page. Depending upon the area they now measure at 18-18.4 inches. I couldn't be bothered shaving so that has effected some detail etc so they will only look better when I do. My legs are very hairy now but you wouldn't know looking at the pics. Pic quality isn't great as we only took a few as it's late but you get the idea....
















Obviously a long way to go but lets see what I can do in the next few weeks. Not too bothered about getting as big as possible as I want them to look decent but I am sure 19 inches will be broken in the next week.


----------



## Alinshop

Nice progress E! Wish you mum a Happy Birthday for me


----------



## chicken_hawk

Fantastic bro!

Hawk


----------



## Elvia1023

I have missed out quite a few posts and I am sorry about that. I have a limited amount of Syntherol so I have been saving it. I entered a transformation competition by Marssel on here and that has just began so it's time!

I start again tonight and will do 1ml in 4 spots in each calf. Top right/left and middle right/left are the areas I am injecting. 

Training 2moro will be calves, chest and back.

Hormones are 20mg test p, 30mg mast p and 40mg tren a per day. I am planning to stay at those doses. I may up the tren to 50mg ed. I will also add in some winny tabs soon at 50mg per day.

I plan to start a peptide run of CJC 1295 with DAC at 2mg per week and hexarelin at 25-50mcg per shot.

I plan to get ripped and will post an update pic once I have shaved... will be on the weekend.

Can't wait to get this Syntherol in me I have missed the feeling it gives! Instant results... fullness and size  It's my favourite product by far. Time to get serious again


----------



## Elvia1023

I had lots of food after training so feel bloated to say the least  Me and Barbie went for a meal and I made the most of it.

My right calf has been twitching (like a shock) as I failed them quite a few times during training today. I done light weight (just 15kg a side) on smith machine calf raises. I would fail then wait 10 secs and fail again and again... about 15 sets of high reps. Then I went straight over to the seated calf raise and just put a 25kg plate on and done 100 reps.

Gonna shoot 1ml in 4 spots in each calf now. training 2moro will be shoulder and legs (calves of course) 

I will start posting frequent pics so you guys can see the changes


----------



## Elvia1023

I was away last night and didn't have my Syntherol so couldn't do my shots. But I have now prepared so it doesn't happen again. I have about 20ml in Syntherol bottle and needles in a bag. So whenever I am away I can take that with me so I don't miss anymore injs. I got in from work very late tonight and it's about 5am so gonna do my shots then go to bed. Goodnight everyone 

Juts adding training today was back, quads and hams but I left calves out for a change. 2moro will be calves, chest and arms.


----------



## Elvia1023

Gonna do my nightly set of Syntherol injs in each calf now. Things are building up nicely. This is just the start and I am loving the way they feel now. I haven't had a shave yet but will. Sorry it's a bit late but not had anyone to shave my back. I have read quite a few Syntherol calf logs and I am surprised of the severe pain they describe. This is easy for me and I love the way they feel


----------



## MattG

Good stuff bro . Read through all this and have to say my calves are next on the list. Couple months away tho probably. Look forward to the rest of your log


----------



## Elvia1023

MattG said:


> Good stuff bro . Read through all this and have to say my calves are next on the list. Couple months away tho probably. Look forward to the rest of your log



Thanks matey 



Done my shots and my calves feel instantly inflated and tight. Sometimes when you inj it simply doesn't feel right. All went in smooth apart from one. I didn't even put the needle fully in but pulled out and blood ran down my calves to the floor. Good night everyone


----------



## Elvia1023

Time for another 4ml in each calf. Just working this up slowly and so far so good.

I started cjc-dac last night but everything else is the same


----------



## Elvia1023

Injections are usually easy. I done them before and they have to be the worst set of injs I have done so far. The lower inj on my left outer calf didn't want to go in. Then it just felt wrong. I had to put the needle in a 3rd spot before I was happy. My calf feels very dry inside on the left side. I also hit a nerve twice quite badly in 2 of my 8 injs. Then on my right side of my outer calf it hurt and just felt like my calf didn't want to accept the oil. I had to injs it quite shallow so now there is a lump but that will be gone by 2moro. My right calf is hurting a bit now too. Quite a bit of blood from one shot too. All in all not a nice sets of injs  Hopefully they will be back to normal by 2moro... I do rotate areas every time. Goodnight everyone


----------



## Enigmatic707

Elvia1023 said:


> Injections are usually easy. I done them before and they have to be the worst set of injs I have done so far. The lower inj on my left outer calf didn't want to go in. Then it just felt wrong. I had to put the needle in a 3rd spot before I was happy. My calf feels very dry inside on the left side. I also hit a nerve twice quite badly in 2 of my 8 injs. Then on my right side of my outer calf it hurt and just felt like my calf didn't want to accept the oil. I had to injs it quite shallow so now there is a lump but that will be gone by 2moro. My right calf is hurting a bit now too. Quite a bit of blood from one shot too. All in all not a nice sets of injs  Hopefully they will be back to normal by 2moro... I do rotate areas every time. Goodnight everyone


I cringed while reading this post


----------



## Elvia1023

Calves have been a little sore today but nothing bad at all. So even after a bad set of shots they are fine. I am leaving my injs tonight and doing them 2moro morning pre workout. I contemplated doing them now and in the morning but at this early stage I think that would be too much as I will be training them.


----------



## Elvia1023

Being blunt I was a bit embarrassed to post pics as I had a long break. I haven't been doing the shots long but the results have come on so fast. My cam is not great but it seems to work best on the indoor setting. Anyway last night I was literally getting into bed and I thought they actually look half decent so I took a few quick pics. I am surprised as I haven't trained them as much recently and not done any stretches etc. I just shot them by myself so not ideal but just to give you guys an indication. They always looks multiple times better when I shave them so I will do that very soon and get some proper pics up when I do.


----------



## Elvia1023

Just for ref I am getting leaner and also took a pic of the vascularity in my arm. Looks better on the cam but here you go...


----------



## MattG

Calves dont look bad at all bro, got plenty of meat on there! I know what youre saying tho, i constantly look at myself and am never even close to being happy with my accomplishments. By the time youre done with this your calves oughtta look awesome!


----------



## Elvia1023

MattG said:


> Calves dont look bad at all bro, got plenty of meat on there! I know what youre saying tho, i constantly look at myself and am never even close to being happy with my accomplishments. By the time youre done with this your calves oughtta look awesome!



Thanks and I agree 100%


----------



## Elvia1023

Time for another set of calf injs... 4ml in each calf


----------



## MattG

Im assuming 4 inj in each calf, top and bottom on inside and outer? Jw for when i decide to do mine...ive seen the protocol show 6 inj per calf, upper middle and lower-but if 4 works fine theres no reason to pin more than that. Think ive went thru 100 syringes and 200 needles so far.lol


----------



## Elvia1023

MattG said:


> Im assuming 4 inj in each calf, top and bottom on inside and outer? Jw for when i decide to do mine...ive seen the protocol show 6 inj per calf, upper middle and lower-but if 4 works fine theres no reason to pin more than that. Think ive went thru 100 syringes and 200 needles so far.lol



Yes I do 1ml in 4 spots in each calf. When I first started I done 0.5 ml in 6 spots (like you mention) then I upped to 1ml in the 6 spots. So that was 12ml per day for both calves at my highest ml. 

Now all I have done is take away the lower injs. I still move down as I rotate. But I try to mainly inj in the top and middle portion of each calf (left and right side on each calf). I was getting some water retention just below my calf so I figured trying this system this time may help with that and so far it has.

I will likely add in the 2 other injs though. Or perhaps just move up to 1.5ml in 4 spots so 6ml total. I will see how things go in the next few weeks.


----------



## Elvia1023

Today I trained quads and hams but left out calves for a change. It went like...

Leg Extension, Leg Curl and Hip Abductor to warm up.
Hack Squat up to 75kg per side but my back felt wrong so I didn't go heavier.
Seated Leg Curl... lots of sets and techniques and a drop set thrown in.
Hammer Strength Leg Press... 1 leg at a time, nice and slow reps with the seat as forward as I could go so full rom.
Leg Extensions... loads of sets and a drop set then a bit more... shaking on the floor after this 

Just done another set of injs and no issues this time. I hope all future injs go like this set did. 4ml in each calf. Looking forward to the gym 2moro... back and shoulders and calves


----------



## Elvia1023

About to do another set of injs. Looking forward to the gym 2moro. Gonna abuse my calves in the gym 2moro  I think I will wear my new hoodie...


----------



## Elvia1023

I have been training very hard. Today I done chest and arms but no calves. 2moro will be shoulders, quads and calves.

My diet is 90% clean but having my treats still. I had an Indian takeaway the other night  I have gotten smaller in the last 2 months due to eating less and hormone usage. But today after training I was very happy with how I looked when I sneaked a quick look in the changing room mirror  Getting leaner and vascularity is coming out.

Hormones are still low but gonna up them a little soon. 

Today I have ate (far from perfect but it's what I ate)...

3 protein pancakes with lemon juice and sugar.

2 high protein yoghurts with some fruit

GYM... Intra = bcaa and Coconut Sugar shake

protein shake 

Chicken Curry with White Rice

Giant salad with beef and chicken and honey mustard dressing

Oats with goji berries, sultanas and a banana with 2 scoops of chocolate peanut butter protein mixed in.

Chicken with lots of broccoli

Last meal will be scrambled eggs (4 whole eggs) with 1 fried onion mixed in with lots of paprika and cayenne pepper.

If I go to bed later than expected I will have a protein shake (strawberry and whipped cream flavor) with milled linseed mixed in.


Supplements today = 4 multi vitamin tabs and 4 fish oil caps and 1 green powder shake. 

Updated pics will be posted soon.


----------



## Elvia1023

I didn't do my shots pre workout today but just done them now. I upped a little to about 1.2 ml in 4 spots in each calf. No issues and a good set of injs. My calves feel instantly inflated with the extra 0.8ml or so in each calf. Looking forward to training 2moro. I abused legs earlier and will add a few details about that 2moro. Good night everyone


----------



## Elvia1023

I am leaving the gym today down to the simple fact I can barely walk  I have been 3 days in a row anyway so the cns probably needs a little break. I will train 2moro instead... gonna start training more (5 days every week). Yesterday I trained calves, hams and quads...

Leg Extension- Warm Up
Lying Leg Curl- Warm up
Hip Abductor- Warm up
Rotary Hip Machine= 4 sets of 20 reps going up in weight
Standing Calf Raises in Smith Machine= 3 sets of at least 20 reps pausing at the top. Then I started supersetting these with leg press calf presses about 3 sets of 20 reps on each.
Leg Press Calf Presses... About 4 sets of 15 reps going up in weight and pausing at the bottom. 
Seated Calf Raise... 1 set of 50 reps with 3 plates, 2 sets of 100 reps with 2 plates. I failed on the last set so just kept going till I got to 100 reps.
Seated Leg Curl... 6 sets of 20-12 reps going up in weight to full weight rack. Then 2 drop sets with 5 drops in each one. Starting at full weight rack and moving down. On the last drop set when I finished I quickly put the weight to about 70kg and done as many reps as I got (not many) and pausing in the contracted position.
Leg Press... 3 sets of 100 reps... 2 with 100kg and the final 1 with 120kg. I failed early on the last one but kept going till I got to 100 reps.
Walking lunges for 2 large sets with 7.5kg db's. I basically done short stance to concentrate on quads and performed till I failed then carried on with bodyweight till I was on the fall unable to walk 

I feel good but struggling to sit down and get up stairs now. I enjoy using lots of lighter weight but high reps for legs. Vascularity is really starting to come out in my legs so pleased with that. Still got a long way to go but I am in this for the long haul


----------



## Elvia1023

Below are two calf articles some may find very interesting and helpful...

Training the Calves | BodyRecomposition - The Home of Lyle McDonald

Top 5 Calve-Training Mistakes & How To Correct Them | SimplyShredded.com


----------



## Alinshop

Elvia1023 said:


> About to do another set of injs. Looking forward to the gym 2moro. Gonna abuse my calves in the gym 2moro  I think I will wear my new hoodie...




That is one bad ass hoodie, E!


----------



## Elvia1023

Alinshop said:


> That is one bad ass hoodie, E!



Maybe I will get you one for your bday


----------



## Elvia1023

I am gonna start doing a few more extra heavy sets for my calves. Nothing too heavy as it messes up my knees. But something I can get a good clean 10 reps with after pre exhausting a little. I can push it on the seated calf raise though so will have a spotter to help me with those.


----------



## Alinshop

Elvia1023 said:


> Maybe I will get you one for your bday



That would be the best B-Day gift ever:action-smiley-033:


----------



## Elvia1023

I have done something to my inner thigh and it is fairly bad. I haven't trained legs because of it. There is no time I felt anything go and it just progressively got worse. It is sore to touch so I think I have just strained it. Maybe when I was walking or on the rowing machine... the 1 day I done the rowing machine  I am limping so gonna ease off for a few days. It will be nothing though so gonna hit it hard when I can


----------



## Elvia1023

Just about to go to the gym... gonna train calves, chest and quads. The quads are just in there to how my leg is... very light weight and slow reps.

I have upped my hormones. I am not on...

20mg test p, 30mg mast p, 40mg tren a and 50mg oral winny per day. I also am gonna start injecting 150mg test e twice weekly.


----------



## Elvia1023

About to do a set of injs. Gonna do 4 x 1ml for each calf tonight. Training will be calves, hams and chest 2moro  More details to come and pics etc.


----------



## Elvia1023

Gonna do my next set of injs pre workout


----------



## Elvia1023

My inner thigh is not right at all so just going to do some bodyweight calf raises. Gonna have a break from the gym for a few days.


----------



## Elvia1023

I haven't been able to go the gym much recently. I was home so just got some quick pics done as not updated in awhile. I know this is a calf log but just want to show my upperbody progress. I will post lots of calf pics over the next few months as I am in this for the long haul. I am fairly pleased with these pics as no pump and recently hasn't been the best. The peps I am on are giving me a great overall pump though even after just my attempted posing for 30 secs  The flash goes off randomly so some pics look different. Better pics to come!


----------



## Elvia1023

I have lowered my volume for a bit to 1/2ml in 3 spots each side so 6 per calf. The 1ml shots were giving me a few issues so will build up to them again. Been training calves hard ed in the gym. I done one footed smith machine calf raises today then finished with calf extensions. I am in a good routine now and looking forward to the weeks ahead. On a side note with my new style training my back feels great. I am gonna start lifting heavier with my back to add to thickness but will move up slowly.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Elvia1023 said:


> I haven't been able to go the gym much recently. I was home so just got some quick pics done as not updated in awhile. I know this is a calf log but just want to show my upperbody progress. I will post lots of calf pics over the next few months as I am in this for the long haul. I am fairly pleased with these pics as no pump and recently hasn't been the best. The peps I am on are giving me a great overall pump though even after just my attempted posing for 30 secs  The flash goes off randomly so some pics look different. Better pics to come!



Looking solid man, huge difference from pics you posted a while back.  Good stuff mate!


----------



## Elvia1023

The Grim Repper said:


> Looking solid man, huge difference from pics you posted a while back.  Good stuff mate!



Thanks matey... that means a lot! I am getting there slowly! Or actually quite fast now with my recent changes. I am on less aas too but will do a big cycle in a few months


----------



## Elvia1023

Gonna do 6 x 0.5ml in each calf now. Training 2moro will be chest, back and calves


----------



## Elvia1023

My leg is fully better now so gonna push things more. I done some heavy seated calf raises and extensions yesterday. Gonna focus more on the extensions (than I have) as I enjoy the way they feel. I know some US guys call it a different name. Here is the machine I use...


How to do a Calf Extension using a Life Fitness Machine - YouTube


----------



## Cobramike

Why don't u man up and do more than .5ml and do 1.5ml then maybe you'll actually see some results. This stuff is made to be used!!! Not babied all your doin is wasting product. 

Yes I know what I'm talking about I've used it as well as well with Painless Pumps also. You won't get shit with lil doses

Me and a friend both tried Syntherol at the same time only he went by Big A's protocol and I did not. I saw it as waiting product and damn I was right. I made huge gains doin it my way over my buddies way

Enjoy blowing money cause u don't keep the gains. They are are temporary and really only good to be used for a bodybuilding show. That whole "stretching the fascia" is bs


----------



## humpthebobcat

Cobramike said:


> Why don't u man up and do more than .5ml and do 1.5ml then maybe you'll actually see some results. This stuff is made to be used!!! Not babied all your doin is wasting product.
> 
> Yes I know what I'm talking about I've used it as well as well with Painless Pumps also. You won't get shit with lil doses
> 
> Me and a friend both tried Syntherol at the same time only he went by Big A's protocol and I did not. I saw it as waiting product and damn I was right. I made huge gains doin it my way over my buddies way
> 
> Enjoy blowing money cause u don't keep the gains. They are are temporary and really only good to be used for a bodybuilding show. That whole "stretching the fascia" is bs



dang, tell him how you really feel haha jk

but I do have to kinda agree when jjb1 is doing like 10cc's in every damn muscle in his upper body and seems to doing okay....never tried it tho even tho my delts could use it

why such small volumes??


----------



## Elvia1023

Cobramike said:


> Why don't u man up and do more than .5ml and do 1.5ml then maybe you'll actually see some results. This stuff is made to be used!!! Not babied all your doin is wasting product.
> 
> Yes I know what I'm talking about I've used it as well as well with Painless Pumps also. You won't get shit with lil doses
> 
> Me and a friend both tried Syntherol at the same time only he went by Big A's protocol and I did not. I saw it as waiting product and damn I was right. I made huge gains doin it my way over my buddies way
> 
> Enjoy blowing money cause u don't keep the gains. They are are temporary and really only good to be used for a bodybuilding show. That whole "stretching the fascia" is bs



Man up  Thank you for your words of wisdom 

I had a break from it and that's why I started low again. Plus I got great results last time with small amounts. I may not have great calves but the difference to me was huge and that was from small shots. They will only get better. I plan to up the ml and will go up to 1.5ml. I have a decent supply so I am in this for the long haul. I know loads of guys who have used syntherol with great results with small injs. 

Have you done it in your calves?


----------



## Elvia1023

Gonna do my injs pre training 2moro... 1/2 ml in 6 spots in each calf. If I man up I may up my dose  I will be training legs and will push it hard. I am thinking a lot of standing calf raises 2moro


----------



## K1

Cobramike said:


> Enjoy blowing money cause u don't keep the gains. They are are temporary and really only good to be used for a bodybuilding show. That whole "stretching the fascia" is bs



Muscle fascia stretching has been scientifically proven...Try doing some research and not just what has worked for you before you talk shit (that's the attitude of an uneducated gym rat and nothing more):

http://www.anasci.org/vB/synthetek-articles/26786-science-behind-syntherol-site-enhancing-oil.html

To be honest, the reason for Elvia's lack of gains has been inconsistency...If/when he applies himself he will see the results he should be.....


----------



## Elvia1023

K1 said:


> Muscle fascia stretching has been scientifically proven...Try doing some research and not just what has worked for you before you talk shit (that's the attitude of an uneducated gym rat and nothing more):
> 
> http://www.anasci.org/vB/synthetek-articles/26786-science-behind-syntherol-site-enhancing-oil.html
> 
> To be honest, the reason for Elvia's lack of gains has been inconsistency...If/when he applies himself he will see the results he should be.....



Exactly.

The guy doesn't know what he is talking about. I have been so inconsistent it's not even funny. This stuff is that good (even in small amounts) I would have huge calves now if I had been 100%... and not 20%. There were reasons for my inconsistency but enough of the excuses.

It's Tues May 20th lets see what 6 weeks of consistency does. I will post lots of pics on the way but I will set a deadline of 1st July doing my smaller injs but being consistent. Let see what a bit of hard work does


----------



## Ironbuilt

Keep at E.  Thanks for the tips  as its great info for anyone ...


----------



## Cobramike

Elvia1023 said:


> Man up  Thank you for your words of wisdom
> 
> I had a break from it and that's why I started low again. Plus I got great results last time with small amounts. I may not have great calves but the difference to me was huge and that was from small shots. They will only get better. I plan to up the ml and will go up to 1.5ml. I have a decent supply so I am in this for the long haul. I know loads of guys who have used syntherol with great results with small injs.
> 
> Have you done it in your calves?



Man I apologize for coming off as a douche. I just see sooo many guys using it like Big A method and don't work. The more u put in the faster the results

Yes I used in my calves as well and my god the inside hurts like a biiitch. Outside part is cake. I started out with the .5 and didn't see shit so the next time I upped it to 1.5 in each location till I got to 4ml per shot

My bis and shoulders I was putting in loads of Painless Pumps 5ml x2 for the peak of the bi's but then again when I started my bis were already measuring 20" flexed. I have couple pics when I was at my peak of taking them


----------



## Cobramike

K1 said:


> Muscle fascia stretching has been scientifically proven...Try doing some research and not just what has worked for you before you talk shit (that's the attitude of an uneducated gym rat and nothing more):
> 
> http://www.anasci.org/vB/synthetek-articles/26786-science-behind-syntherol-site-enhancing-oil.html
> 
> To be honest, the reason for Elvia's lack of gains has been inconsistency...If/when he applies himself he will see the results he should be.....



Man not to start a war here but I DO know what I'm talking about. I have put boatloads of that shit in my arms, calves, shoulders tri's u name it. Yeah they got big as fuck but when u stop it goes away. 

AGAIN: the gains are temporary and if u wanna keep the size up u can't quit

And take a look at my pics before YOU talk shit about me. I DEFF know what the fk I'm doin and not a gym rat there brosef


----------



## Elvia1023

Cobramike said:


> Man I apologize for coming off as a douche. I just see sooo many guys using it like Big A method and don't work. The more u put in the faster the results
> 
> Yes I used in my calves as well and my god the inside hurts like a biiitch. Outside part is cake. I started out with the .5 and didn't see shit so the next time I upped it to 1.5 in each location till I got to 4ml per shot
> 
> My bis and shoulders I was putting in loads of Painless Pumps 5ml x2 for the peak of the bi's but then again when I started my bis were already measuring 20" flexed. I have couple pics when I was at my peak of taking them



That's fine matey and thank you for this post. Most guys won't even do calves so when you said man up I was thinking has he ever done them but good to see you have. As the above highlighted I haven't been consistent. The small doses really do give me great results but of course I plan to up. I have done larger injs a few times and will do again.

My before pics may look like I don't train them hard but trust me I abuse them with perfect form and lots of variety. They are still not great but the difference a few weeks made was incredible considering the way they looked beforehand. I will really go for it now so follow my log and see the changes. I done 1ml in 4 spots for each side and the difference was massive. I am gonna inj 50 days in a row now so lets see what I can do. I will definitely up over the weeks as more ml equals more size so I agree with you with that. 

Not bothered about bi-cep pic but calf pics would be great. Thanks again


----------



## Cobramike

I wish I woulda taken some pics of my calves but I never did. I was more impressed how my shoulders and arms blew up that I took pics of those. I still have some Painless Pumps I may start again. I just freaking hate hitting the inside calf with a passion. Really hurts you hit it and ur whole calf muscle jumps on you lol


----------



## Elvia1023

I feel I should add this. I thought I had a comparison shot but I haven't on here. They still have a long way to go but this is the difference in a few weeks of syntherol at small doses. They may not look great but you would have to be blind not to see the massive difference. I know I can multiple my results in the next few months 

Started at 17 inches and got up to 19 inches (I am 6ft 2)...


----------



## Elvia1023

Cobramike said:


> I wish I woulda taken some pics of my calves but I never did. I was more impressed how my shoulders and arms blew up that I took pics of those. I still have some Painless Pumps I may start again. I just freaking hate hitting the inside calf with a passion. Really hurts you hit it and ur whole calf muscle jumps on you lol



Yeah I hit nerves all the time. Inside is always the worst. It's a horrible feeling when the needle hits a nerve


----------



## Elvia1023

I will post some pics on the w/e. Things are going good. I had a day off from the gym today but will hit it hard 2moro. Yesterday I trained calves at the start of my workout. I done leg press calf raises and seated calf raises. I actually done the seated one leg at a time and they were great. Really nice feel to them but the weight you use is less than 50% of two legged ones. I only used 1x 15kg plate for sets of approx. 20 reps. With 2 legged ones I go up to 100kg at times. I recommend to anyone to try them out if you haven't already as the angle is slightly different and the pump is great.


----------



## Elvia1023

Been training as normal. Today I got physio done on my back then calves. The calves was the worst pain I have ever endured! Last time he done the back he was shocked I made no noise as I am usually good with pain. No chance with my calves... shouting, swearing, sweating... I nearly broke the metal table I was squeezing so hard. I did try to remain relaxed though as it works better but fuck me that was bad. He said my calves were beyond tight. They won't grow if they are like that so it was well needed.

After physio we done some stretches then I finished off on the exercise bike for 10 mins. I have struggled to walk today and they are very sore. Gonna rest them 2moro and no injs as I want to let them heal. Then I will hit it hard. It made me realize and I need to put a lot more effort into stretching. I am also gonna buy a proper foam roller so I can use it for my calves, hams etc. I will use it twice daily to really keep them loose so I can get the best muscle growth. I am gonna order some smaller needles now to help my calves out. Feeling good about things and looking forward to implementing the changes.


----------



## MattG

What size pins u been using bro? 27g are my all time favorite for everything. Happy medium in between 25g and slin pins. Do all my syntherol injects with 27's in bis, tris, traps...trust me, you wont be disappointed


----------



## Elvia1023

MattG said:


> What size pins u been using bro? 27g are my all time favorite for everything. Happy medium in between 25g and slin pins. Do all my syntherol injects with 27's in bis, tris, traps...trust me, you wont be disappointed



I have been using pins too big so it's doesn't help my calves! I have been using 23G 5/8 for my shots. I was too tired last night so never ordered but will when I get back from work. Gonna order some 25 and 27G about 1 inch. Thanks for the tip


----------



## Alinshop

Keep "manning" up!


----------



## Elvia1023

I gave my calves a few days to heal up. I will now start an intensive syntherol, training and stretching program for my calves. I just shaved so will sort out pics in the next day or 2. I have a rumble roller on the way and I will use it everyday. Progress pics will be posted weekly and I will try and include any details worth noting. I love syntherol and the difference it brings is instant. The rest of me is progressing nicely so with the help of syntherol I know my calves can transform.


----------



## Elvia1023

I haven't had anyone to take pics of me but I am staying in Barbies 2moro night so will sort some out then. I will get pics from behind me to give a better picture of where I am at. I have been good and training very hard. I left calves today but trained them yesterday using a variety of exercises. I have been stretching them lots in between sets too. Gonna do a set of injs now before bed. I am working up the dose so they will be ready for larger amounts of oil in the next few weeks.


----------



## Elvia1023

Here they are. I am not pleased though. I had about 20 done and 18 won't load up and only 2 will. So I will just post them for now. I will be posting regular pics now so look forward to progressing. My calves are a complete struggle but with syntherol they improve fast. Gonna just be consistent with it so I see bigger changes. I have increased vascularity recently but none of that has shown in the pics. I will add an upper body pic from last week too as that came out well.


----------



## Elvia1023

I don't help myself posting shit pics but they are actually looking miles better since starting the Syntherol again. It's crazy the difference you can have in pics. Like that upper body one I think it shows my progress well but some of the other upper body pics I took that day look like a different person.

I am leaning out and gaining vascularity in my legs and the Syntherol definitely adds to that... like it pushes out the veins more (I inject behind the veins if I can). I haven't measured them recently but I will. I want them much bigger and I know with Syntherol I can make that happen. It is a struggle though as I kill my calves with perfect form and they don't want to grow without the oil. Syntherol is the only thing that can make them grow. Some guys will think he isn't training them right and sure there is always room for improvement but they literally are rubbish 

I will post more pics on the w/e and every w/e after that. I want to get them to 20 inches in the next 6 weeks.


----------



## Elvia1023

Today I am gonna just do a lot of stretching throughout the day for calves (at home). I will do injs later and then a few sets of bodyweight raises and more stretches. I will train them hard and heavy Sat and Sun. 

I am really liking the one footed seated calf raises at the moment. I can really push it as when I fail I just use my other leg to help raise the machine. When I do them two footed and very heavy if I don't have a spotter I can't get the machine back up and have to use my back which is never good (bad lower back). Last workout I had a spotter and done them two footed and heavy for a drop set. I done about 15 reps with 100kg, 20 reps with 80kg, 15 reps with 60kg, then repped out 40 kg for as long as I could... most have been about 60-90 secs (mainly partials).


----------



## J4CKT

Big difference in uppper body from the last set of pics you posted! Looking great man.

Take some pics of your calves flexed or are you trying to flex in those photos?


----------



## humpthebobcat

lookin good, keep at it, they will catch up to those bowling balls you have for delts in no time!


----------



## Ironbuilt

Nice work E.  Hit the seated angle leg press and force feed the calves till they scream and fill with blood matey..:sHa_thumb5:


----------



## Elvia1023

J4CKT said:


> Big difference in uppper body from the last set of pics you posted! Looking great man.
> 
> Take some pics of your calves flexed or are you trying to flex in those photos?



Yes that is me trying to flex  They are shit pics so I will post better ones soon. Embarrassing really but they were how they looked in those pics so they got posted up. I am gonna force them to grow 



humpthebobcat said:


> lookin good, keep at it, they will catch up to those bowling balls you have for delts in no time!



Thank you.



Ironbuilt said:


> Nice work E.  Hit the seated angle leg press and force feed the calves till they scream and fill with blood matey..:sHa_thumb5:



I do all the time :banghead: I am gonna start going a bit heavier on the leg press calf presses. Things are good... expect BIG improvements in the next month.


Not been the gym the last few days but gonna make up for that 2moro when I train shoulders, quads and calves. I am gonna be in the gym awhile 2moro and really push it non stop. I took some pics of my legs the other night. I have been working till very late (nearly 5am now) so gonna go to bed but will post details/pics 2moro.


----------



## Elvia1023

I have been training hard. I had a few days off so made up for it on Tues evening with a 2 1/2 hour workout non stop. I done shoulders, calves and quads. I was soaked through and literally didn't stop. That exhausted me but after a good sleep and went in today but fairly early so decided to just do arms and calves. For calves it was mainly leg press calf presses. I just had 3 plates on each side so very light and easy for 15 reps. But I rested for 10 secs and would repeat another 15 and so on. I done about 20 sets and by the 10th I was in pain. By the final set I only managed 9 reps.

Just before bed I have just took a few pics of my legs. I will get someone to take some pics in the near future to better show my legs in full plus calf pics from behind. I am about 230 now and 6ft 2.


----------



## Elvia1023

Gonna do 4ml in each calf in the next hour and a few calf raises. 2moro I will train chest, arms and calves. I will post updated pics this w/e. Gonna hit them hard this week with heavy weight and lots of stretching.


----------



## Elvia1023

Will do a few injs before I go to work for something a bit different. This week has mainly been about stretching but not really been the gym. Gonna abuse my calves in the gym 2moro though


----------



## Elvia1023

Things are going good but could be better. I have sprained my little toe (20kg weight dropped on it). Nothing major but it is worst than I first thought. Work was a complete struggle. I was gonna go home but just pushed through. I am still gonna have a great quad workout 2moro but I will have to leave calves for a few days. It hurts when I move up on my toes so it's probably best I don't hit calves so I can recover faster.

I started using smaller needles and they were multiple times easier. Tonight I just done calves in 4 spots for each. I used new even smaller needles... B Braun Sterican 26g 1 inch. The difference is huge. It makes injections multiple times easier and painless. I go all the way in and had no issues at all. If you start Syntherol I would make sure you are using 26g or smaller 1 inch needles as the wider ones feel completely different. Common sense really and I just had a large supply of my old ones but no chance I will use them again. Syntherol is so thin it can go through all the smaller needles no problem so definitely use them.

Just for an extra boost I put 2ml in each bi-cep and they feel great now. It gives and instant effect. Like I have stated in the past I could easily put on 3 inches in my arms in 6 weeks hitting bi-ceps and tri-ceps but I won't (don't need to as arms were never a weak point). I just like an odd shot every few weeks but it would be fun to see them transform  Full steam ahead with my calves... well excluding the training for a few days


----------



## Elvia1023

Tonight I am gonna up to 1.5ml in 2 spots on each side of each calf so 6ml total for each calf. I will do that for at least a week then I plan to do the same but for 3 injs per side. Time to get these big. I am going on holiday soon so will be in shorts everyday so no chicken legs for me. My aim is for 20 inch calves by my holiday... not booked but it will be 23-24th August 

I will post pics in a few days. Not trained my calves much in the last few days but will hit them hard 2moro. Had a bad stomach today so had to miss the gym... serves me right for having loads of meat at a Brazilian restaurant last night then chocolate then out of date cottage cheese


----------



## Elvia1023

Just done another set of injs. My injs are actually just under 3ml as I am using 2.5ml syringes but you can fit more in. I just use 1 syringe for each side so that's about 2.8ml total per side (5.6ml per calf). Those injs were easy... no pain and next to no blood and that's due to the smaller needles. I have 5ml syringes I will use soon and when I do I will go up to about 6.4ml per calf each day. I plan to up that even more after a few weeks.

My plan earlier was to train calves and hams but I got carried away and 55 mins spent on calves and 5 mins on hams. My calf workout looked like this...

(Stretches between every set of calves)
Leg Press Calf Press... a lot of sets... I would do a set 2 footed then do each calf separate for a set. Add a 25kg plate to one side and repeat... both feet, right foot and left foot. Didn't go really heavy and ended up with 6x 25kg plates. 
Smith Machine Calf Raise... about 3 sets of 25 reps going up in weight.
Seated Calf Raise... Variety of reps but for most sets I went extra slow so about 10 secs per rep and kept the weight moderate. I done these 1 footed too. 
Leg Press Calf Presses... this machine is different to the above and a completely different feel. I never use this but it is gonna become a regular thing now. You sit upright and it involves a cable. I felt these a lot. I went up to the full weight rack and basically performed about 4 sets to complete failure with minimal rest in between (about 15 secs).
Hams was just seated leg curl and slow and controlled reps.

I shot my LR3 pre workout in my calves and felt a big difference. The pump was great but painful.

The syntherol would have added to the pain and pump too though. I shot slightly more and I could feel the difference even after 1 set of shots. My calves were more sore today. I walked to the gym with my gym bag (20-30min walk) to warm up. But even after doing that the first few sets of calf presses were sore with just 1 plate on the machine. My range of movement was decreased but after a few sets that soon changed and I had a great workout.

2moro I am gonna train chest, back and calves. Gonna abuse them with calf extensions


----------



## Elvia1023

I will post pics in a few days. Been very busy recently but things are good. I have been training hard recently but will be increasing my volume from now on. Today I trained calves and hams and it looked like this...

Leg Press Calf Press... lots of sets going up in weight and using both legs and one at a time. Using a full rom and getting a full stretch top and bottom. I also used a few partials when I could no longer do full rom.

Seated Calf Raise... slow controlled reps usually in the 15-25 rep range. Lots of sets with minimal rest.

Calf Extensions... fairly heavy and squeezing/holding at the top so lots of shaking involved.

Hoz Leg Press Cal Press... moved up to the full weight rack... steady controlled reps with full stretch till failure. I finished with a drop set with these.

Seated Leg Curl... lots of sets going up in weight. Full weight rack for 10 reps... strength has gone down a little on these.

Hammer Strength Lying Leg Curl... one leg at a time till failure then partials... 3 sets for each side.

Stiff leg deadlifts... nothing too heavy just 20kg a side on the bar and 20 reps... a few sets.

Lying Leg Curls... a few sets with partials. Final set I went to failure then upped the weight and done about 20 partials.

Next calf day I am thinking heavy smith machine calf raises and lots of tibia raises


----------



## Elvia1023

Quick update- I have really been focusing during certain movements to make sure I use perfect form. I try to use calf flexion and not toe flexion. It is talked about in a video on a previous page. So I have my heels slightly inwards and focus on raising on my big toe and not on all toes. You can feel a big difference even with such a minor change in form. I am also stretching more during my calf workouts. All this will be multiplied even more in the next few weeks. 

Gonna start going the gym earlier so I have more time to focus on what I need to do. Plus I am gonna start doing more cardio... I got in a good routine but have skipped it the last 2 weeks as I am usually pressed for time.

2moro will be back with some calves thrown in


----------



## Elvia1023

It's been a bit of a bad week but I haven't let it get to my training. If anything it has pushed me further. I have actually been the gym everyday this week and will be going everyday next week too. I am pleased with the way things are going. I will post some pics this w/e (will be Sunday). My diet needs improving but no change there but my training is going well.

Today I trained arms and calves. I wanted to train quads but didn't have time so I will do a big leg workout 2moro. I didn't have much time for calves so kept it short but very intense. Ended up with a moderate weight (60kg) on the seated calf raise. I done about 20 very slow reps then had my mate push down hard as I pushed as hard as I could. Then after about 15 secs had him stop and I carried on with normal paced reps (about 20) then had him push down as hard as he could and I fought against it. Takes a few mins but probably does more than what 30 'normal' sets of calves over an hour would do.

2moro will be quads, hams and calves


----------



## Elvia1023

Just had my Mindfuel and about to have my preworkout. Gonna destroy my legs today... gonna put everything into this workout 

I left my syntherol last night and will try it post workout today. It can tighten my calves up a bit and I want no restriction on movement today. Not doing anything this w/e which is good as I won't be able to walk


----------



## Alinshop

Did you start your cardio yet?


----------



## Elvia1023

Alinshop said:


> Did you start your cardio yet?



I got in a good routine then I stopped. I have been getting into the gym too late so half the time I don't even get to do as many weights as I want so never mind cardio. I will be starting it again 2moro though. Looking forward to it... I feel much healthier when I do it.


----------



## Elvia1023

I don't have anyone to take pics so will do them 2moro. Things are going good though. Progress is being made and I can see things only improving in the next few weeks. I am hitting it hard but have neglected the tissue work at home so they are very tight. I perform a lot of calf stretches when training though. Today in the sauna I looked at my legs and for the first time I was happy (strong word ).

I have struggled since Sun though. I destroyed my quads and calves and can't walk properly. I couldn't straighten my legs when I woke up today. Work was horrible but I pushed through. Yesterday I could barely get up the stairs (still can't). You know you have had a good leg workout when you can't physically get off the toilet 

I went heavy on leg press for the first time in awhile. Nothing silly but 10 plates a side (2 x 25kg plates). I done 15 reps in my final set. I started with 1 plate a side so 10 sets for leg press. I done some machine squats too but only light but high reps. Then some kettleball squats with each foot on a separate platform (great movement). Plus a few other bits. My knees were sore Sun evening and Monday but seem to be ok now.

Calves I done 1 footed seated calf raise, smith machine calf raises and calf presses with lots of stretching in between. Lots of fast sets and high rep with fairly heavy weight. I think my calves grew an inch during training... felt like it. I love the feel of syntherol in your muscle when you train it. I measured them before and they were 18.5 inches so more needs to be done. They were at 19 inches so I will get to that soon then hopefully can push things on. It's not about size but with that much muscle stretching the bigger (within reason) I get them with syntherol the better the overall results in the end. I have a plan and I am gonna stick to it... on a mission


----------



## stivenson90

you should use diniprost, the results are unbelievable


----------



## Alinshop

Elvia1023 said:


> I got in a good routine then I stopped. I have been getting into the gym too late so half the time I don't even get to do as many weights as I want so never mind cardio. I will be starting it again 2moro though. *Looking forward to it... I feel much healthier when I do it.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Yup. I don't love cardio, but I always feel and sleep much better when I do it.


----------



## Elvia1023

I had a big night out on Sat and until last night hadn't put anything into my body as I felt like I had poisoned myself but it was well needed! Last night done syntherol injs in my calves and arms to give me a big boost. Instant size and fullness. Calves are a bit sore but feel good. Gonna train 2moro and hit it hard... lots of calf work and stretches and finish on the exercise bike. I will do my hormones shots tonight (1.05 test and 350mg tren per week). Pre bed I will do some MK-677 and pre workout 2moro some 3-MHD. Back on track and although the break is not ideal still gonna hit my goals. No more heavy drinking for me... some light drinking but definitely not heavy 

My arms look an inch bigger and I only put in 2ml in each bi-cep and tri-cep


----------



## Elvia1023

Here are a few updated pics. They just give me more motivation to improve...

















Stats are 6ft 2 and guessing about 230 pounds. No more footlong subways and ice cream with honey for me


----------



## myosaurus

looking great Elvia!!!:headbang:


----------



## Elvia1023

myosaurus said:


> looking great Elvia!!!:headbang:



Thank you. With this Syntherol I will continue to make improvements. This is just the start. Not been the gym this week until today. Done 2-3 sets of every body part to get back into things. I done a few extra for my calves and they felt great afterwards. 2moro I am gonna do loads of standing calf raises with a barbell in my bare feet as I feel it so much more.


----------



## Elvia1023

Things were good and been hitting my calves hard. I was meant to train back and hams with calves the other day but got in the gym and just thought to myself lets destroy calves. I trained them for about 70 mins using a variety of techniques and lots of stretches in between. With the syntherol in them and the heavy training they felt and looked 2 inches bigger.

I don't want to get off track but I missed the gym today. My dog Charlie died today aged 13 1/2. I am heartbroken and keep thinking he is next to me. I cooked food before and looked to my right to see him but he wasn't there like he always is. He has been sick all week and been the vets etc. His last hours were not pleasant and he was in constant pain. I sat up with him all night and he went just after 7am. Even in agony he would wag his tail when I stroked him. He couldn't move though as he was very bad. I keep thinking he is downstairs then I se ethe image of him dead in my head. His cuteness completely gone and his face didn't look right and he we very stiff and cold. I will remember all the good times.

I went out in the day with my mate to keep busy and be productive and we planned to go the gym but we were both too tired. I ended up falling asleep about 6pm and woke up at 12 so not gonna be going to bed anytime soon. At least he is not in pain anymore and I am happy about that. Things will take time to get used to. Here are some pics of him...
















I am gonna go the gym 2moro and hit it hard. Back, Hams and a few other bits. A nice 2 hour workout and looking forward to it.


----------



## MattG

Damn E, sorry to hear that   It's never easy losing a long time pet like that, they become part of your family...hang in there bro


----------



## Elvia1023

Just about to do 4 x 1.5ml in each calf (2 on left and 2 on right side). Gonna train arms and legs 2moro in the gym. Just getting on with it.


----------



## Elvia1023

I have been up and down but you will easily gain 2 inches on calves within 2-3 weeks of solid injections. Injecting calves is not easy day after day but if you want it enough you can have it. Other body parts are easy compared to calves. Syntherol is generally painless considering the fairly large volume of shots. I got up to 19 inches and they were more vascular than before.


----------



## Elvia1023

I went to Ibiza and partied hard and been struggling to get back into routine but now I am more driven than ever. I am back in a routine and my muscles are ready. I will be starting my syntherol 2moro night for a 30 day cycle (ed injections).

I am cruising on 150mg test e (75mg x2) per week now. My plan is to improve health so I am gonna buy a blender and do lots of shakes with fruits, nuts, seeds, greens and protein powder or egg whites. I will train hard and perform cardio everyday I am in the gym. I plan to add in a few health supplements too. I will blast soon but avoid orals and stick to test and deca as I want to stay away from anything too toxic. Syntherol is so effective I doubt being on a cruise will effect things too much. But sure I am looking forward to blasting


----------



## Elvia1023

I am cruising on 150mg test but things are going great. I am training hard but there is lots of room to improve in my training. My diet will be improving too. I feel good and excited about my progress ahead. 

I tried something new tonight. I found some 27g slin pins so I used them for injections. The needles are only 1/2 inch but I pushed them in as deep as possible. I back loaded each pin with a normal syringe for increased speed. I am doing this every time now! It took a bit longer but it was so easy. I put 1ml in 3 spots in each side so that is 6ml per calf. To if an indication of how easy it was I almost forgot if I had done a set of 3 injs and had to look closely at my calf to see the 'holes' to confirm. I will stick to 6ml per calf for about 1 week then I will likely add another shot so 4ml per side. I only used 4 slin pins for both calves.

Gonna train back, hams and calves 2moro. I will abuse them as been going a bit light with them recently. Time for some 20 inch calves


----------



## MattG

See? Told you 27's were the way to go brother


----------



## Elvia1023

MattG said:


> See? Told you 27's were the way to go brother



You did and I listed so thank you for that. I was using 26/27G needles. But now I am using 27G slin pins so just 1/2 inch deep but they were great last night. My calves have felt good today too and no lumps etc.


----------



## Elvia1023

About to do another set of injections with my 27g slin pins. My calves are feeling good and gonna continue hitting them hard.

I ordered a nutribullet last night so can't wait to get that. Gonna start making lots of protein smoothies. I will probably have 3 per day with 4 good meals. Nothing is set in stone with me but that amount sounds about right. Shakes will mainly consist of fruit, nuts, greens and protein powder or egg whites. Gonna buy lots of fresh fruit, vegetables and some nuts 2moro so I have everything ready for when it comes. Other meals will be typical stuff like steak and sweet potatoes, chicken and rice, fish and vegetables, eggs (omelettes) etc.

My test and deca is also calling me but I will wait more time. When I start I am gonna hit it hard so 1g test and 600mg deca but no orals. I am gonna order some peptides for the start of my cycle. I seem to respond well to gh booster so they are a must for my next cycle. 

I will post some pics next week Fri and again the Fri afterwards to show my progress. I used to put off my injs but I look forward to them now due to using the slin pins.


----------



## Elvia1023

Alinshop said:


> Did you start your cardio yet?



Going back to this as I am doing cardio everyday I am in the gym now. Not for long but I unfit so it feels intense  I will do more and more but nothing too much as I want to gain weight and I struggle as it is. Most days it's about 15 mins on a different machine each time. The other day I only had 10 mins so I done 8 mins on level 20 (highest) on the exercise bike and I was raining sweat


----------



## Elvia1023

A bit annoyed because I have done my back in. It happened yesterday in work when I was literally just standing still. I ended up on the floor. I am in bad pain now but I am hoping it won't last long. I am feeling a bit better today so that's a good sign. I think this will be a short one I just have to be careful. 

I had just started test and deca the night before too  I was gonna start my peps yesterday but obviously haven't now. Gonna let it heal then start my cycle. Annoying as I have been so careful for about a year (I have a history with my lower back). It must having been lifting something fairly heavy (I avoid anything with big weight) in work earlier in the day. I did do stiff leg deadlifts in the gym before work too (only light weight). So a minor delay but I will be back stronger than ever


----------



## Elvia1023

I haven't done injs for 2 days as it hurts my back too much. Although my back is healing fast which is good. I am actually surprised how fast it is healing. I may even try an arm workout on the w/e. I will start my peptides 2moro night to help my sleep. I have been struggling to sleep due to my back the last 2 nights and have woken up early both days.

I had a blood test today so should know a few basic (full blood count, liver, kidney) results by Monday. I was gonna get it done just after Ibiza but I knew it would be awful so I have let my body normalize a little. Curious how my liver and kidneys are after what I done to them last month.

Today I have ate...

protein smoothie with 2 scoops of whey, spinach, 3 oranges, raspberries and a splash of lemon. This was a great morning booster.

Chicken, boiled rice with curry sauce.

protein smoothie with 2 scoops of hemp protein, kale, 2 apples, 2 kiwis and some walnuts.

Beef, Potatoes and vegetables.

protein smoothie with 2 scoops of whey, spinach, nectarine, banana, blueberries and cashews.

6 whole eggs and a cup of tea.


----------



## Elvia1023

I haven't been the gym since training chest the other day. My back pain has nearly gone but it simply doesn't feel right. If I tried to lift something with moderate weight with my lower back it would 100% go again. But I can put my socks on unassisted now so that's a good thing!  I feel good so will be going the gym 2moro, Thurs and Sat. My plan for 2moro is simply shoulders and to be careful (so no upright row with barbell or standing shoulder press etc). All my movements I will be extra careful and have my back supported. I will still go heavy but just want to make sure I don't make it any worse. I plan to do quite a lot of light weight seated calf raises over the next few days too.

I will be doing another set of calf injections now with my 29G slin pins. I woke up today and I couldn't straighten my legs due to the injects the night before  Literally any time I sit down for a while getting back up is a funny sight  Even without training they are looking much better compared to last week. I will post progress pics each weekend from now on.


----------

